# Which TV celeb just plead guilty in Iowa??



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

So it has been said a tv celeb has plead guilty of poaching in Iowa and he couldn't wait till trial tomorrow so plead today and paid fine with hopes of info being withheld from the public. Records will show soon enough!


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

This could get interesting. wonder if it's a first timer or repeat . But, I really hope it's not true because it looks bad on the sport and us as a whole.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

Was just informed by my Iowa buddy it was Lee Lakosky! Was also told their properties have been sold or for sale. 
Time will tell soon all the details cause court records are public knowledge.


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

In for the ride!!


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Better be sure of what your posting on here....powers to be....don't take to hearsay very well!


----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

What type of poaching? Deer out of season?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swkslampe (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh boy


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

Dude, you have got to be kidding that would be crazy.


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> View attachment 5503073
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you make the report bigger? It`s blurry from my computer when I zoom in


----------



## DTK1 (Nov 19, 2014)

In this should get real good


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

well i guess blondie won't be complaining about too many 160 class bucks, in one field anymore!

you guys care, if i sit down here in the front row,so i can hear a little better?


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

If that is legit, here is explanation of charge number. Doesn't really narrow it down much. If he is actually selling wonder where his land is listed, would love to see the real estate listing. 

https://coolice.legis.iowa.gov/Cool-ICE/default.asp?category=billinfo&service=IowaCode&input=481A.38



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

No that is how it was sent to me. Guess you could go on iowacourts.state.ia.us and look it up


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

I may not go to bed tonight :happy1:


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

In for the updates, epic thread in the making here!


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

Hate to hear this if true. Let's see what details come out.


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

nrlombar said:


> If that is legit, here is explanation of charge number. Doesn't really narrow it down much. If he is actually selling wonder where his land is listed, would love to see the real estate listing.
> 
> https://coolice.legis.iowa.gov/Cool-ICE/default.asp?category=billinfo&service=IowaCode&input=481A.38
> 
> ...


Under his code charge falls "transport" I'd bet it falls in this category. Probably dropping off that 200" to put and arrow in for his show. Just kidding, but this thread will go for how many pages? Any guesses?


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

If the land they own does go up for sale, I don't see anyone but an outfitter purchasing it and capitalizing on this big time. I can just imagine "Hunt Lee and Tiffany's Farm!" "You have seen it on TV now experience it for yourself." 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

kybeau said:


> Hate to hear this if true. Let's see what details come out.


I agree. Don't get your panties in a bunch just yet guys


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

I would find it hard to believe they would be selling land if he was only charged for 1 deer or turkey or both. I know the fine would be stiff but I would think with their funds it wouldn't be hard to pay. Maybe I'm wrong but that seems real drastic.


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

TAIL~~CHASER said:


> Under his code charge falls "transport" I'd bet it falls in this category. Probably dropping off that 200" to put and arrow in for his show. Just kidding, but this thread will go for how many pages? Any guesses?


It will make the top 10:icon_1_lol:


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

Ishi Spirit said:


> It will make the top 10:icon_1_lol:


Oh I'm sure. Forget about OG


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

through april anyhow!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

It's a shame what some do to fool the regular outfoorsmen and women, I for one am hoping this is not true but if it is he should be raked over the coals for it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Heard about this but thought it had to be BS.

I will be watching


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Curious to see what he did.


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

sawtoothscream said:


> Curious to see what he did.


Me too. We can all speculate but alot of stuff falls under that code.


----------



## BullBandit (Sep 17, 2012)

With a rage I'm sure


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

Where is the like button!


----------



## Browning_270 (Mar 30, 2009)

Kinda hoping this is not what it seems i actually dont mind lee


----------



## mikehoyme (Nov 3, 2012)

If you go here and search "Lakosky" you can find the record. https://www.iowacourts.state.ia.us/ESAWebApp/TrialSimpFrame

You can also see Tiffany's speeding tickets if you are extra bored.


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

The Lakosky train? What's it hauling? [emoji15]


----------



## zeroforhire (Oct 29, 2015)

Woah. I bet this kind of thing happens quite a bit with these hunting celebs. They just don't get caught very often. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

If true it's a terrible black eye for the entire sport. Just the type of thing the anti's feed on.


----------



## Grunt-N-Gobble (Jun 30, 2006)

In before the lock!!!


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

IMO all so called tv celebrity's give us a black eye. They do way more harm then good wither they are DB or honest hunters.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

If this is true it's really too bad. If he did something against the law trying to get ahead he deserves whatever they throw at him, but then again if he made an honest mistake, or broke some BS admin law then that just sucks.


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

Maxemus said:


> If true it's a terrible black eye for the entire sport. Just the type of thing the anti's feed on.


That's kinda the way I look at it. I don't give a rats butt about celeb hunters one way or another. But this high profile game violation stuff, if its true, hurts us all.


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

He is one guy I would love to be able to hunt his land but I can't stand watching him or her. YEAH BABY, YEAH!! YEAH BABY. That gets on my nerves when they ahoot a deer. 
Course so does other stupid sayings others do also. Sure bunch of em have been guilty just not caught.


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

Will be interesting to see what it actually boils down to. But, dang with their setup why would you even take a chance on stupid crap.


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow not true .
They are not that stupid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laker04 (Feb 25, 2016)

Hopefully if it was a serious offense then the fine he had to pay fit such offense. That way hunting celebs get the point that they are not above the law. IF it is just a bs admin law, its a bad deal for both parties.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

So much can fall under that code. It easily could be he was driving 100 yrds on his own gravel road from one field entrance to another without a tag on the deer to get better lighting or post recovery video and didn't want to tag yet, or maybe he was in a hurry to get the light right for the TV show, or something equally silly. It also could be something much worse. Hard to say without the details yet. 

I am not a huge Lee and Tiff fan, but from everything I have seen behind the scenes with people that know and hunt around them they are up and up on game laws. They have too much to risk not to and they (Lee) seems too intelligent to risk the empire they built over deliberate game violations. 

We will have to see though


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

4IDARCHER said:


> So much can fall under that code. It easily could be he was driving 100 yrds on his own gravel road from one field entrance to another without a tag on the deer to get better lighting or post recovery video and didn't want to tag yet, or maybe he was in a hurry to get the light right for the TV show, or something equally silly. It also could be something much worse. Hard to say without the details yet.
> 
> I am not a huge Lee and Tiff fan, but from everything I have seen behind the scenes with people that know and hunt around them they are up and up on game laws. They have too much to risk not to and they (Lee) seems too intelligent to risk the empire they built over deliberate game violations.
> 
> We will have to see though



I agree,. That's what I was saying earlier. I just can't see him risking all that for something stupid.


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

They still sponsored by under armour? Wonder what they will do if any of this is actually true, they have booted people whose significant others followed the law, wonder what they would do if someone they sponsor actually broke one. I hope this is not true, or is atleast a petty charge.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

It will be interesting to see for sure. I do know about two weeks ago my dad told me one of the farms they are in control of is coming up for sale but it is not owned by them, they just manage it. A good family friend actually met Lee a few years back walking the fence line of the new property. Said they had a good talk about hunting.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

Who is going to sell all their land over a violation? Cmon. Rumor mill in full force...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## slatz (Jul 25, 2016)

$$$$ can be evil in the wrong hands!!
Obviously it has been given to the wrong hands!!
I'll never look at them the same even if they are found innocent! Sorry


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

Way was explained was, and I am not sure how tagging works in Iowa, but he supposedly had a doe tag only and was party hunting and killed a buck he had been wanting. That he actually hung himself. He killed the buck and then bought a license for it then called in his registration 5 minutes later which set off a big red flag to the DNR.


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

slatz said:


> $$$$ can be evil in the wrong hands!!
> Obviously it has been given to the wrong hands!!
> I'll never look at them the same even if they are found innocent! Sorry


Wow, you are a judgmental dude eh? "Even if they are found innocent" you would still feel badly about them?


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

TAIL~~CHASER said:


> I agree. Don't get your panties in a bunch just yet guys


You realize this is ArcheryTalk right?


----------



## 202gwg (Feb 22, 2011)

If this is true, I'm betting on a petty dumb @@@ charge. Like others have said, Lee is not that stupid to purposely violate a major Game Law. JMO


----------



## goathillinpa (Oct 13, 2011)

Following


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

IN_Varmntr said:


> You realize this is ArcheryTalk right?


Lol


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

So are you all pro or anti law enforcement?


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Stump Shooter said:


> Who is going to sell all their land over a violation? Cmon. Rumor mill in full force...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


They won a WHOLE LOTTA land here in Iowa, not too far from a couple of places I hunt.
They also manage a WHOLE LOT more land then they even own, mostly for out of state celebs that like to hunt. I am guessing these are two separate things and the timing is just so that it appears there is some connection.


----------



## OhioHunter88 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hope this isn't true, but I know I will enjoy this thread!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## 202gwg (Feb 22, 2011)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> Way was explained was, and I am not sure how tagging works in Iowa, but he supposedly had a doe tag only and was party hunting and killed a buck he had been wanting. That he actually hung himself. He killed the buck and then bought a license for it then called in his registration 5 minutes later which set off a big red flag to the DNR.


Do Landowners in Iowa have to buy a License and Tags ?


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

in for more


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

This all is just like a bunch of women talking about the bachelor or some moronic celebrity. Who really cares. And if it means that much to you, you just might need another hobby. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

202gwg said:


> Do Landowners in Iowa have to buy a License and Tags ?


They do, but they are different than regular tags. Also you can still party hunt here in Iowa, which I feel is dumb but it is legal, that means you can have a doe tag and your buddies have buck tags and you can shoot a buck as long as they use one of their tags for it.


----------



## muleguy (Jul 11, 2009)

yep


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

I apologize John, I made an honest mistake. I inadvertently put the wrong tag on a deer I shot. I went home and registered it like we're supposed to and that's what flagged it. Everyone involved realized it was an honest mistake but we also realize that we have to be treated the same as anyone else and own up to the mistake. I had the valid tag so nothing about the taking of the deer was illegal, just in the tagging of it. Let me assure you that I respect these animals more than anything and purposely taking one illegally in any way shape or form would not interest me in the least. I, as an Iowa resident and landowner, can take 3 bucks a year. In the 14 years that I've lived here I've only used all 3 tags 4-5 times. This year, like most others, the season ended with an unused Iowa tag in my pocket. We also own land in Illinois and Missouri and I didn't shoot a deer in either of those states either. The point is that having deer tags is not (and has never been) an issue and I'd have absolutely no reason to purposely or knowingly take a deer illegally in any manner, I certainly have valid tags for them. Everything we do is on film and put out there for everyone to see, we're certainly not hiding anything. I do realize the position we are in and that we need need to be above things like this and for that I sincerely apologize. So, to all our friends and fans all I can say is that it was an honest mistake, I'm sorry and it won't happen again.

Lee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 202gwg (Feb 22, 2011)

Well then, I don't believe Lee needs to be burnt at the stake. IMO


----------



## 1faith (Dec 8, 2010)

If its on AT and the internet its gotta be the truth. Remember the post from a few a years ago about Lee and Tiffany getting divorced and going their separate ways? Not a huge fan of theirs but it is amazing to see the drama that comes from some people here on AT. Ironic how so many people can bash others (esp celebrities) saying how they are greedy and bad for the sport and then turn around on another post and bash others who dont support spear hunting or xbows and say ''that we are all on the same team and we must stick together''. Which is worse jealousy, greed or spreading rumors ? All of it turns non hunters into anti hunters and its a bigger black eye for our sport than the handful of ''celebs'' who have supposedly broken the law.


----------



## ZachMason (Feb 23, 2013)

4IDARCHER said:


> They do, but they are different than regular tags. Also you can still party hunt here in Iowa, which I feel is dumb but it is legal, that means you can have a doe tag and your buddies have buck tags and you can shoot a buck as long as they use one of their tags for it.


You can only party hunt during the shotgun seasons.


----------



## Monster11 (Jul 8, 2013)

In

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

anybody need a beer?....... i'll buy you fly.....got save this front row seat............where's the popcorn?


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

My neighbors daughter came home from college over thanksgiving break and bought an archery tag in the morning. Sat in the stand in the evening and shot a small 8pt and called in the tag. The next morning the dnr officer was there giving the old man the riot act trying to get him to confess to shooting a deer as there surely was no way she could buy a tag in the morning and fill it in the evening. After that experience, I make sure to buy my tags early. I could see how if the rumor was true it could happen. I really don't care though. I have much bigger things to worry about.


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

WEEGEE said:


> anybody need a beer?....... i'll buy you fly.....got save this front row seat............where's the popcorn?


Dang Wegee you still holding that seat.
Thought you fell asleep... LMAO


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Oh the is is interesting. 1 Charge against Lakosky, Lee and 2 charges against Lakosky, Tiffany. The DOB's are correct based on a google search. Wonder how this is going to turn out


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

Check Facebook comments on latest post. They unfortunately admitted it. Take it for what you will.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

You actually spent time Googling DOBs? Pretty slow for hobbies in the winter time huh. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Stump Shooter said:


> You actually spent time Googling DOBs? Pretty slow for hobbies in the winter time huh.
> 
> Sent from my SM
> 
> Yeah kinda. I clicked the others guy link and then saw 2 on there for Tiffany. Just because the name was the same doesn't mean it is. A copy paste into google and came up and I didn't even click a link. think it took 20 seconds start to finish. Less time than it took for me to type this lol


----------



## Musgrat (Oct 22, 2008)

So if I'm reading his statement right, he had all the right tags just put the wrong one on it?


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

well if they are not shooting mathews bow this year we know why!!!!!


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

I could care less about hu ting celebs and their private deer farms spewing horn porn and fake hunting scenarios. 

However it is amazing to see how quickly people rush to some type of legitimized judgement over some vague facts on the internet. 

If Lee is an honest man, and this is a misunderstanding I would expect him to come clean and explain. He is smart enough to know how quickly information is found and spreads on the internet. Good thing you guys aren't jurors.. 
Poor ******* would have been lynched before he hit the courtroom.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Despite my best intention to ignore this type of thread, I'm drawn, like others as a moth to flame.
After reading through it, it simply emphasizes how AT is a microcosm of society and as such reaffirms my thoughts that dogs and other animals, such as those we pursue, are much more enjoyable to be around than people.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

I would like to think Lee is too smart to purposely game the system. He knows where his bread is buttered. 

I think this is an honest mistake and don't see it as a big deal at all.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

Just awful too hear.I enjoy all hunting shows ,,Its awful how people love people in trouble,wanting drama..SAd


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

SilentElk said:


> Stump Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > You actually spent time Googling DOBs? Pretty slow for hobbies in the winter time huh.
> ...


----------



## Gangster II (May 12, 2009)

:darkbeer:Sperggy is trying to figure out a way to blame TRUMP for this.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Mathias said:


> Despite my best intention to ignore this type of thread, I'm drawn, like others as a moth to flame.
> After reading through it, it simply emphasizes how AT is a microcosm of society and as such reaffirms my thoughts that dogs and other animals, such as those we pursue, are much more enjoyable to be around than people.


You should be happy you're not the subject of this thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## passinthrough12 (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't watch any hunting shows but if this is an honest mistake I feel bad for the guy, he's going to have his reputation called into question and potentially hurt his livelihood from people who've never met him.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

ChuckA84 said:


> SilentElk said:
> 
> 
> > And with just a couple more clicks and you could have seen that both the listings for Tiffany are from traffic tickets from numerous years ago.
> ...


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

SilentElk said:


> ChuckA84 said:
> 
> 
> > It didn't come up as anything for me when I clicked the links. Could easily have been and I wondered if it wasn't something like that
> ...


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

After reading his Facebook statement I believe it was a honest mistake. Not a big deal. And I don't think this is going to hurt his reputation one bit. As he said, I'm sure this won't happen again or his reputation could very well be put in jeopardy. I bet he triple checks his tags Everytime he tags one for now on. He's good to go in my book. Keep rockin the big bucks Lee and Tiffany.


----------



## brancher147 (Sep 1, 2015)

A thread about a bill that could lead to our federal public lands being sold gets to a few pages after a couple weeks...

This crap gets 4 pages overnight. Really sad the effect and influence TV personalities and "hunting celebrities" have on folks. I personally do not care about this.


----------



## ManODeer (Nov 8, 2016)

I wish I was amazed at how people can't wait to cast stones at someone who made a mistake. There must be a lot of perfect people on AT.

When you're a hunting celebrity, or any celebrity for that matter, you're in the public eye. Sometimes it's good, and sometimes not. This is one of the times it's not. That said, it doesn't make him a bad person because he made a mistake. The jealousy is fierce, and that's too bad. I know the Lakosky's, we're not close friends, but I know them and have a pretty good read on their character. Yes, their show isn't for everyone, and it's easy to see why some don't like it. They have what almost none of us can have. That said, Lee took a gamble years ago, chased a dream, and it paid off. I believe that's called the American Dream.

He made a mistake, owned up to it, and I'm sure learned from it. I can easily see how that mistake could be made. That's not an excuse, I understand. If you're one of those people who revel in someone else's misery, I feel bad for you. These are still real human beings, just like you and I, and I think that gets lost sometimes when it comes to celebrities.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

ManODeer said:


> I wish I was amazed at how people can't wait to cast stones at someone who made a mistake. There must be a lot of perfect people on AT.


I think there are more posts in support, or at least wishing for the best than ones casting stones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

how do you check deer in Iowa? In ohio 99.99999% of the time the warden doesn't even see your deer or tag. Do you hawkeyes still have to go to a check station?


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

It sounds like an honest mistake the way Lee explained on his facebook page.


----------



## woodslife (Jun 2, 2011)

Only $195 fine. Not too bad.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

blazinsoles said:


> how do you check deer in Iowa? In ohio 99.99999% of the time the warden doesn't even see your deer or tag. Do you hawkeyes still have to go to a check station?


Here in Iowa you call in your kill, or go online and register it with the DNR.


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

4IDARCHER said:


> Here in Iowa you call in your kill, or go online and register it with the DNR.


So I'm guessing when he put in the total antler points is how the flag popped up.
I'm guessing he called with a doe tag instead of a buck tag. I'm not sure


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> I apologize John, I made an honest mistake. I inadvertently put the wrong tag on a deer I shot. I went home and registered it like we're supposed to and that's what flagged it. Everyone involved realized it was an honest mistake but we also realize that we have to be treated the same as anyone else and own up to the mistake. I had the valid tag so nothing about the taking of the deer was illegal, just in the tagging of it. Let me assure you that I respect these animals more than anything and purposely taking one illegally in any way shape or form would not interest me in the least. I, as an Iowa resident and landowner, can take 3 bucks a year. In the 14 years that I've lived here I've only used all 3 tags 4-5 times. This year, like most others, the season ended with an unused Iowa tag in my pocket. We also own land in Illinois and Missouri and I didn't shoot a deer in either of those states either. The point is that having deer tags is not (and has never been) an issue and I'd have absolutely no reason to purposely or knowingly take a deer illegally in any manner, I certainly have valid tags for them. Everything we do is on film and put out there for everyone to see, we're certainly not hiding anything. I do realize the position we are in and that we need need to be above things like this and for that I sincerely apologize. So, to all our friends and fans all I can say is that it was an honest mistake, I'm sorry and it won't happen again.
> 
> Lee
> 
> ...


Reminds me of an antelope hunt (rifle) several years ago. My buddy shot a doe and he had a tag for it. We, myself, a guide and myself. The doe was actually a buck. We had glassed it and all three thought it was a doe, but it had 5" horns.
We called the game warden.
He said meet me at XYZ gas station in town.
He listened to the story.
He gave my buddy and guide a stern warning, and a tag for the antelope.
Case closed.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Seems hard to honestly mess up tagging a deer in your home state where you have tagged numerous deer in the past.if it was out of state somewhere he wasnt familar with ya i understand that but at home seems like a cheesy excuse just my .02


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

I did the exact same thing one time.In pa the tag has to remain on the deer until you process it or take it to a taxidermist.I realized I tagged a buck with a dmap tag when I went to cut the rack off.I ripped up my buck tag and tossed the dmap tag.I doubt if the guy was trying to get away with anything,he would have reported it.He made a simple mistake and took accountability for it.No reason to burn him at the stake.


----------



## tandin93 (Sep 27, 2014)

slatz said:


> $$$$ can be evil in the wrong hands!!
> Obviously it has been given to the wrong hands!!
> I'll never look at them the same even if they are found innocent! Sorry


Well that's a strange way of looking at someone. "Guilty and can't be proven innocent" is your motto? I'm not saying they are innocent, but anyone can be accused of anything..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

Meh...I wish I had something better to do at work.:darkbeer:


----------



## Pope & Young 24 (Oct 30, 2007)

So he made a mistake any one of us could make and people were ready to crucify him for it. I'm glad he came out on Facebook and admitted to his mistake. Taking ownership is very respectable on Lee's part. Everyone screws up on occasion, so hopefully he's learned from his and can move forward without the public holding this over his head. It seems most want him and Tiffany to fail for no other reason than they've busted their tails and made a reality what most of us can only dream of.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

brancher147 said:


> A thread about a bill that could lead to our federal public lands being sold gets to a few pages after a couple weeks...
> 
> This crap gets 4 pages overnight. Really sad the effect and influence TV personalities and "hunting celebrities" have on folks. I personally do not care about this.


No freaking kidding. Based on Lee's post on FB it was an honest, stupid mistake. Makes me just as mad that the DNR ticketed him for it. He obviously had the tags. 

If everyone on this thread took the same amount of time they spent bashing another hunter and called or emailed their legislator about Federal Lands Transfer we could turn the tide on the selling of our children's inheritance.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Seems hard to honestly mess up tagging a deer in your home state where you have tagged numerous deer in the past.if it was out of state somewhere he wasnt familar with ya i understand that but at home seems like a cheesy excuse just my .02


Really? He gets 3 tags, Tiff gets 3 tags, plus all the tags they have from other states. Slapping the wrong IA tag on a deer if you have a pocket full of them really isn't that hard to imagine. Especially in the heat of the moment.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

I just have never understood why the AT lynch mob takes such great pleasure in bashing someone for something they know little about. If Lee made a mistake with no illegal intent so what. He and Tiffany have done more promoting deer hunting and helping the deer herd than almost anyone you can name. He paid a fine for using the wrong tag and will learn from it. BIG FRIGGIN DEAL. The jealousy still runs rampant on AT.


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

I'd find it hard to believe that they would risk their livelihood on something as shooting a deer without the proper tag. This is how these people make their living. I'm not sure how IA tags are because I have never hunted there, but if it anything like the tags here in WI you can easily put the wrong one on by accident. The all look the same and you have to actually take a good look at them to make sure you have the right tag. 

Do I think that he should get some sort of punishment out of it? Yes, he broke the law and no one is above the law. If the animal was taken during an open season during legal hours with the proper weapon give him a monetary fine and move on.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Whaack said:


> Really? He gets 3 tags, Tiff gets 3 tags, plus all the tags they have from other states. Slapping the wrong IA tag on a deer if you have a pocket full of them really isn't that hard to imagine. Especially in the heat of the moment.


Yes really,when im hunting my home state i dont carry all those tags,plus the tags from the other 2 states i huntand all my wifes tags in my pocket.like i said if it what out of state a tag he was not familar with i get it,at home where he has tagged A LOT of deer seems a little sketchy


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> Way was explained was, and I am not sure how tagging works in Iowa, but he supposedly had a doe tag only and was party hunting and killed a buck he had been wanting. That he actually hung himself. He killed the buck and then bought a license for it then called in his registration 5 minutes later which set off a big red flag to the DNR.


This seems to happen often in Iowa. If you buy a tag and immediately report a harvest, it throws up a red flag in the DNR's system and you WILL be getting a visit from the DNR!

Typically DNR arent out to get you. If you are open and honest about a mistake, they will usually show some mercy. I dont know if celebrities receive the same treatment or not, but I would like to think everyone is treated the same. When it comes down to it, whether or not to issue a ticket is up to the discretion of each individual officer. It sounds to me like Lee was hit with a technicality. Maybe it was an honest mistake, or maybe it wasnt. Either way, I hope it has been a lesson learned. I wont think any less of him over an issue like this. Everybody makes mistakes and everybody makes bad decisions every once in a while.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Tagged just to see if this can rival the Levi Morgan thread for total pages!


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

Reporting deer in Iowa is by phone or internet. You simply report killing a doe or buck, and are given a confirmation number to write on the appropriate space of your tag for keeping. Like someone already noted; Lee's fine was only $100 plus costs totaling $195. To me it's not much different then receiving a speeding ticket after many years of driving.


----------



## S.Dobbs (Jun 27, 2008)

Seems to be an honest mistake. End of story. But here's an idea, maybe we should worry about defending our rights as hunters rather than bringing the honest mistakes of other fellow hunters into the spotlight. I get it, he's a " Hunting celebrity" or whatever you want to call it, so it's interesting but man.....this is the kind of stuff the antis jump all over.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

It doesn't sound like any chicanery was involved or there was any blatant attempt to skirt the law. He owned up to his mistake and made a public apology. I don't think anything more needs to be said.

To kill as many deer as some of these celeb hunters do throughout the course of a season between filmed hunts and managing the herds on their own properties and leases, I'd be surprised if this type of honest mistake doesn't happen more.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

Whaack said:


> Really? He gets 3 tags, Tiff gets 3 tags, plus all the tags they have from other states. Slapping the wrong IA tag on a deer if you have a pocket full of them really isn't that hard to imagine. Especially in the heat of the moment.


Only one landowner or tenant may receive 3 tags. The only way a farm owner and wife may receive 3 tags each is if they separate the land holdings and only hunt their separate land holdings.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

so Lee made a small mistake big deal ,we all need to just let it go. I am sure the Iowa DNR watch`s celebrity bowhunters making a living bowhunting and the DNR can be a pain in the rearend too,the DNR kinda thinks they did a great thing ticketing a small mistake and slap`n each on the back and to be honest the Iowa DNR should be ashamed of themselves for many charges like this its no wonder everyone hates all DNR personal !


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

I applaud the IADNR for their work in our state. We have great deer hunting because of it. No one should be above the law.


----------



## BowHunterChick1 (Feb 9, 2017)

They are not selling their land. It was an honest mistake. At least he was 100% honest about it and didnt try to cover it up.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Interesting debacle. It sounds like an honest mistake to me.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

newview said:


> I applaud the IADNR for their work in our state. We have great deer hunting because of it. No one should be above the law.


 THE REASON YOU HAVE GREAT DEER HUNTING IS :1. EASY WINTERS 2. >"NO WOLVES" 3.LIMITED LICENSES "the DNR can stumble around and still have a good deer population with these conditions"


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

This could legitimately not be a smaller deal. It seems like hunters actually get excited over the potential that another hunter has done something wrong and has a legal issue. That's the way to unite for sure 

I'm pretty sure even my pastor has a speeding ticket

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## P&Y3times (Dec 11, 2007)

I just read all five pages. 
1. BFD
2. I've done a lot worse on purpose (hope I have changed some as I've matured???)
3. I was and I am a fan of Lee Lakosky. The man is doing what most of only dream about and I'm sure it is petty jealousy that had sparked many of the replies. 
4. I don't believe I'd care to hunt with or even drink a beer with many of the people who have contributed to this thread.


----------



## Bamabow (May 21, 2003)

The man made a mistake. Then he owned it...publicly. As far as I'm concerned all he's done is prove himself to have integrity. I'm inclined to admire such character.


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

Bamabow said:


> The man made a mistake. Then he owned it...publicly. As far as I'm concerned all he's done is prove himself to have integrity. I'm inclined to admire such character.


^^^
i feel dirty for having read all this crap and the lynch mob. why is it we are so quick to tear down others? or better, why do we take so much joy in it?


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Pete53 said:


> THE REASON YOU HAVE GREAT DEER HUNTING IS :1. EASY WINTERS 2. >"NO WOLVES" 3.LIMITED LICENSES "the DNR can stumble around and still have a good deer population with these conditions"


You're way off base man. The Iowa DNR has done a pretty decent job of managing the deer herd. We got hit with EHD pretty hard for 2 years. The DNR listened to us concerned hunters and did reduce the tags available. They also removed the late antlerless rifle season. Yes the deer herd is still lower than it was before the EHD, but its recovering some every year. And you're right, the easy winters have helped as well. 

Many, many people wish that their state conducted game management as well as Iowa does. The Iowa DNR isnt perfect... IMO their reaction time is a bit slow, but they do some things pretty well. You should give them credit for the limited non resident licenses and the changes they've made to help out the deer herd. Its obvious that they want to protect and preserve the herd for the future of hunting. 

"to be honest the Iowa DNR should be ashamed of themselves for many charges like this its no wonder everyone hates all DNR personal !" 

You are mad about the DNR enforcing the law? and you hate the DNR? Are you a liberal?! If the DNR doesnt uphold even the smallest of laws, that sends a message that they have no backbone. Lee got slapped with a $195 fine. Its a small price to pay for a simple screw up. Its not like they are revoking his hunting rights or making him pay an absurd fine.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

I do not "know" Lee but have spoken to him on a few occasions.
He does not strike me in any way as a shady character. Just my impression.
I am also of the opinion that he is too intelligent, with waaaayyyyy too much to risk, to do something like this on purpose.
Be easy enough in Iowa as I am sure, like me, he has a stack of tags in his pack. This year alone I had 5 deer tags in mine.

I think it was a mistake.
He owned up to it.


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

brancher147 said:


> A thread about a bill that could lead to our federal public lands being sold gets to a few pages after a couple weeks...
> 
> This crap gets 4 pages overnight. Really sad the effect and influence TV personalities and "hunting celebrities" have on folks. I personally do not care about this.


I agree.. it's pretty bad already that China owns the Grand Canyon.


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

TAIL~~CHASER said:


> I agree.. it's pretty bad already that China owns the Grand Canyon.


It was pretty sad when I was there and hearing bus full of Chinese saying isn't "our" land so beautiful.


----------



## woodslife (Jun 2, 2011)

brancher147 said:


> A thread about a bill that could lead to our federal public lands being sold gets to a few pages after a couple weeks...
> 
> This crap gets 4 pages overnight. Really sad the effect and influence TV personalities and "hunting celebrities" have on folks. I personally do not care about this.


Its "reality" AT! I believe we all like to escape "real" reality. AT is one of those avenues for me. Though there are important, real topics that need to be discussed and shared they don't always grab everyone's attention immediately. And that is just because... well sometimes, after a long day, you just want to sit on the couch and drink a beer and watch teen mom, i mean the bachelor... I mean a hunting show :wink:.


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

http://www.themeateater.com/2017/ro...and-the-continued-fight-for-our-public-lands/


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm here just to add to my post count.....  .... he did a simple mistake IMO....paid or will pay a fine...how many clownboys on here have traffic violations, pot arrests, alcohol offenses, wrote a bad check, beat their wives, bowhunt 'cause they cant own a firearm because of a previous arrest... more than a handful I'll bet.... SMH !! ...... :zip: ukey:


----------



## BTM (Dec 31, 2002)

Bamabow said:


> The man made a mistake. Then he owned it...publicly. As far as I'm concerned all he's done is prove himself to have integrity. I'm inclined to admire such character.


Amen, Bamabow! Good thing I never had a common brain fart and got some paperwork mixed up.


----------



## crankemup (Jan 16, 2017)

oops!


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I am not here to defend or pile on to this situation concerning Lee Lakosky, but do know that honest mistakes can be made in the heat of a hunting situation. Michigan sells buck tags either individually or as a "combo" tag where you get two.....one is a "regular" tag for any sized buck and the other is "restricted" for a 4-point or better on one side. The tags are adhesive backed plastic and are dispensed by an authorized dealer of the DNR from a machine where they come out as a string that are seperated with a serration that tears apart. I had four tags at the beginning of season...two buck tags and two antlerless that were all purchased at the same time.

I used my restricted tag on a nice 9 in the early archery season and then late in November I killed a big bodied 5 for freezer meat. When I was digging in my pack for my tags with a flashlight after the recovery, I could only find the two antlerless tags.....no regular buck tag. Suddenly panic sets in as I know I purchased it and began to wonder if I accidentially dropped it when I was tagging the earlier buck. I called my buddy who lives about 7-8 miles from the property to see if he would bring me one of his tags to bail me out. Thankfully he was home and willing, but that still did not sit well with me. While he was on the way I slowed down a bit and looked over my antlerless tags again, discovering that my regular buck tag was actually stuck to the back of one of the antlerless.....apparently happening when I seperated them to get the restricted tag a few weeks prior.

Although it turned out OK in the end and was totally legal, I can see how an odd situation could crop up that was not intentional in any way, shape for form by the hunter......whether obscure like me or a "celebrity" such as Lee. I wonder how many that chimed in here with instant indignation have "bent" the rules at some point in the past but are now acting all high and mighty as AT judge and jury????


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Deer season is definitely over..LOL
Not worth 6 pages of posts.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

I usually have an antlerless and either sex tag in my pocket when hunting. I could see myself screwing up if I'm not paying attention and putting the wrong tag on a deer. I've actually dressed my deer, dragged it out and got it to the truck and said "crap"! I forgot to tag it. I could have easily gotten busted for it if I got caught and it would have been an honest mistake on my part. If this is what Lee did, no big deal to me. Surprised the C.O. didn't give him a warning or let him off. Honest mistake IMO.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

must have fell asleep....what happened.....

i read the whole thread and i only read one reply that was really negative....i didn't see the piling on or crucify the man as some have reported.......
you can't say that you never turned your head, when someone yelled "fight"

i don't care or watch them...i live in a different world. but what i read is a lot of speculations as to what,when.where.
i didn't read nothing personally about lee on here.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

WEEGEE said:


> must have fell asleep....what happened.....
> 
> i read the whole thread and i only read one reply that was really negative....i didn't see the piling on or crucify the man as some have reported.......
> you can't say that you never turned your head, when someone yelled "fight"
> ...


He had all his Iowa tags,all the tags from the 5 other states he hunts plus all Tiffanys tags and his mother in lawz tags in his pocket u know cuz thats how many tags most dudes carry on them at all times, and he accidently used the wrong one


----------



## yankeefan7847 (Aug 29, 2014)

Tl;dnr: Bfd


----------



## BowtechJim (Feb 24, 2007)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> He had all his Iowa tags,all the tags from the 5 other states he hunts plus all Tiffanys tags and his mother in lawz tags in his pocket u know cuz thats how many tags most dudes carry on them at all times, and he accidently used the wrong one


I think he was a first time hunter too


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

Alaska at heart said:


> I am not here to defend or pile on to this situation concerning Lee Lakosky, but do know that honest mistakes can be made in the heat of a hunting situation. Michigan sells buck tags either individually or as a "combo" tag where you get two.....one is a "regular" tag for any sized buck and the other is "restricted" for a 4-point or better on one side. The tags are adhesive backed plastic and are dispensed by an authorized dealer of the DNR from a machine where they come out as a string that are seperated with a serration that tears apart. I had four tags at the beginning of season...two buck tags and two antlerless that were all purchased at the same time.
> 
> I used my restricted tag on a nice 9 in the early archery season and then late in November I killed a big bodied 5 for freezer meat. When I was digging in my pack for my tags with a flashlight after the recovery, I could only find the two antlerless tags.....no regular buck tag. Suddenly panic sets in as I know I purchased it and began to wonder if I accidentially dropped it when I was tagging the earlier buck. I called my buddy who lives about 7-8 miles from the property to see if he would bring me one of his tags to bail me out. Thankfully he was home and willing, but that still did not sit well with me. While he was on the way I slowed down a bit and looked over my antlerless tags again, discovering that my regular buck tag was actually stuck to the back of one of the antlerless.....apparently happening when I seperated them to get the restricted tag a few weeks prior.
> 
> Although it turned out OK in the end and was totally legal, I can see how an odd situation could crop up that was not intentional in any way, shape for form by the hunter......whether obscure like me or a "celebrity" such as Lee. I wonder how many that chimed in here with instant indignation have "bent" the rules at some point in the past but are now acting all high and mighty as AT judge and jury????


Our tags are very similar and come all stuck together, especially when you buy the mother load, small game, antlerless, buck combo, fall turkey its like a 3ft long license!! Ive also known people that have notched the wrong buck tag on accident!


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

BullBandit said:


> With a rage I'm sure


That's funny.


----------



## coilguy (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow is he related to Trump or Brady? I'm surprised there isn't a AT sponsored march somewhere to protest his actions.
Some people sure hate people who are successful, make a bunch of money and got nice looking wives.
I cant figure out why though.

CG


----------



## 202gwg (Feb 22, 2011)

BowHunterChick1 said:


> They are not selling their land. It was an honest mistake. At least he was 100% honest about it and didnt try to cover it up.


Thanks for injecting some facts here Tiff. :wink:


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

is he going to jail for telling people wild game cams are good


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

nice looking wives

wives as in plural.....where is this going now?


----------



## 202gwg (Feb 22, 2011)

WEEGEE said:


> .....where is this going now?


Nowhere.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

A minor game violation was committed and a fine was paid. Pretty low key, no matter who did it. Speeding tickets cost more then this. People are ready to hang somebody for a violation that absolutely does not effect anybody in any way shape or form.


----------



## burdog (Aug 3, 2008)

I disagree Maxemus. What gives the entire sport a black eye is the D bags that are dragging this mans name through the mud and the lynch mob mentality demanding he be strung up. This inexcusable BS by these clowns are what the anti's feed on. 

Commenting that what he did, whatever it was and before knowing any facts at all, would give the entire sport a black eye doesn't help either.


Maxemus said:


> If true it's a terrible black eye for the entire sport. Just the type of thing the anti's feed on.


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

I bet Tiffany is pretty pissed that everybody knows her D.O.B. now..................


----------



## kurtzgreg1561 (Aug 30, 2016)

Whaack said:


> No freaking kidding. Based on Lee's post on FB it was an honest, stupid mistake. Makes me just as mad that the DNR ticketed him for it. He obviously had the tags.
> 
> If everyone on this thread took the same amount of time they spent bashing another hunter and called or emailed their legislator about Federal Lands Transfer we could turn the tide on the selling of our children's inheritance.


Amen brother. 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

copterdoc said:


> I bet Tiffany is pretty pissed that everybody knows her D.O.B. now..................


Nah...She's still hot for her age.


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

TAIL~~CHASER said:


> Nah...She's still hot for her age.


They don't think like that, and you know it!


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

newview said:


> I applaud the IADNR for their work in our state. We have great deer hunting because of it. No one should be above the law.


You're right no one is above the law, but seems some discretion would have gone a long way in this situation by the DNR.


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

Back to the Federal Lands. We need a petition or something. This isn't right. We need to all stand our ground in some form or another.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

BowHunterChick1 said:


> They are not selling their land. It was an honest mistake. At least he was 100% honest about it and didnt try to cover it up.


Sweet first post..........Tiff?


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

TAIL~~CHASER said:


> Back to the Federal Lands. We need a petition or something. This isn't right. We need to all stand our ground in some form or another.


Who gives a rats *** if Lee used the wrong tag. Our grandchildren will never know. But will feel the impact of this above.


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

I met Lee and Tiffany at an Outdoor Show a few years back…Both were professional and seemed like great people to me! They treat their Family…Children…Pets…Friends very well that is all I need to see, I'd hunt with Lee anytime!


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Yes really,when im hunting my home state i dont carry all those tags,plus the tags from the other 2 states i huntand all my wifes tags in my pocket.like i said if it what out of state a tag he was not familar with i get it,at home where he has tagged A LOT of deer seems a little sketchy


you really do like seeing yourself in the mirror don't you?


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

Maxemus said:


> Don't mean to be argumentative but where I'm from she would have a hard time getting a date


Well you are from South Florida but I'd take a sweet hearted hot bow huntin country girl anyday.. Just sayin


----------



## crankemup (Jan 16, 2017)

SilentElk said:


> Oh the is is interesting. 1 Charge against Lakosky, Lee and 2 charges against Lakosky, Tiffany. The DOB's are correct based on a google search. Wonder how this is going to turn out


speeding tickets, and one game violation... 

Could have done the same...


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Yea forget about crappy TV shows and focus on what's important.

Call your congressman and kill hr 623


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

IGLUIT4U....Can we get this as a sticky so everyone possible can see and contact these clowns?


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

TAIL~~CHASER said:


> IGLUIT4U....Can we get this as a sticky so everyone possible can see and contact these clowns?


Wrong thread Sticky.. sorry


----------



## 1trakryder (Sep 8, 2014)

Had to go get a beer to get through this thread. Done reading and the beer is gone so before I hit the kitchen:
1. If you make your living doing peoples taxes, don't screw up your own.
2. If you make your living enforcing the law, don't break it.
3. If you make your living preaching, don't.......well don't do anything wrong.
4. If you make your living hunting, watch every step you take regarding hunting regulations.
Sure there is a lot of jealousy driving these posts-most guys would love to make a living managing wildlife and hunting it (if it was easy everybody would do it). It stinks that we live in a world where people wait for the worst and then jump all over the inevitable. It also sucks that people put themselves into situations like this. Sometimes you simply cannot afford to make a mistake. Sometimes you really want the awesome footage and figure it can be explained away as a mistake. I don't know Lee and won't make a claim as to his character one way or the other. I will say that of whom much has been given, much is to be expected. And the game wardens can't win-if he got a stern warning there would be a 10 page thread here about that. Off for another beer-anybody need one?


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Jack The Ripper said:


> this thread needs pics!


Google is a mans best friend


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

TAIL~~CHASER said:


> Well you are from South Florida but I'd take a sweet hearted hot bow huntin country girl anyday.. Just sayin


I agree!!! A beach tramp I am not looking for!!! I want a COUNTRY GIRL who will get out and get a little blood or fish guts on her hands and not complain!


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Haven't been missing to much. Seems like an honest mistake to me but who knows.


----------



## Jack The Ripper (Dec 24, 2011)

Larry brown said:


> I agree!!! A beach tramp I am not looking for!!! I want a COUNTRY GIRL who will get out and get a little blood or fish guts on her hands and not complain!


My buddy married one of them. You should see the beard she can grow during no shave November!


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> wives as in plural.....where is this going now?


Maybe Utah????


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

Half the guys roasting this dude are probably felons who only bowhunt because they can't own guns anymore.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Sauk Mountain said:


> Half the guys roasting this dude are probably felons who only bowhunt because they can't own guns anymore.


uh, I said that already waaay back on page something or another..... (just trying to keep this flustercluck going) ....


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

If this was anyone else you guys would be wanting him to swing from a tree but since its Lee you guys are picking straws to see who gets to sniff his wiener first.


----------



## swkslampe (Oct 18, 2007)

I like Meat said:


> uh, I said that already waaay back on page something or another..... (just trying to keep this flustercluck going) ....


Flustercluck. I am stealing that one. Don't worry I'll cite my sources lmao!


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

HEY 1TRAKRYDER i'll have one!:wink:

i predicted this would go to april....but now i'm sure it won't........now about that beer!


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

http://whackstarhunters.com/lee-lakosky-pleads-guilty-hunting-citation/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

crankn101 said:


> If this was anyone else you guys would be wanting him to swing from a tree but since its Lee you guys are picking straws to see who gets to sniff his wiener first.


That's exactly what I was thinking!
Remember Ted Nugents' black bear in Alaska?
It sounds like Lee just had a brain fart.
It happened to me a couple years ago. 
In SD, your tag has to be signed and attached before you put the deer in a vehicle. I attached it at the kill sight, but didn't have a pen. Drug the buck to my pickup and forgot to sign it. Warden was waiting in the dark for us to start to drive off. I wasn't even worried until he asked if I had signed the tag. That's when I remembered that I hadn't. But, he let me off with a warning.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Deerhunter 28 said:


> You got any pictures?
> 
> We would like to see the folks you are talking about.
> 
> ...


It will make your head spin. You get used to it after a while but causes whiplash if you're not used to it.


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

I got dibs on tiffany.


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Dec 1, 2010)

Maxemus said:


> It will make your head spin. You get used to it after a while but causes whiplash if you're not used to it.


I understand.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nova bowhunter (Jul 17, 2003)

this is much ado about N O T H I N G


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

nova bowhunter said:


> this is much ado about N O T H I N G


Dippy?


----------



## SBjanderson (Aug 9, 2016)

Well problem solved, he used the wrong tag. A mistake anyone could have made, but granted its literally this guys job not to make mistakes like that.

I like Lee and Tif as people but am not a huge fan of their show, I dont like really any hunting shows on cable tv.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't see their show much either but caught the show where he shot the big brown bear. That was a pretty intense episode for sure.


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

I like Meat said:


> uh, I said that already waaay back on page something or another..... (just trying to keep this flustercluck going) ....


I missed it due to skimming quickly through the pages getting caught up. 



crankn101 said:


> If this was anyone else you guys would be wanting him to swing from a tree but since its Lee you guys are picking straws to see who gets to sniff his wiener first.


I've never seen a single episode of his show, and only recognize him from magazines. If he wasn't on tv, nobody on AT would care either way given the circumstances.


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

Larry brown said:


> I agree!!! A beach tramp I am not looking for!!! I want a COUNTRY GIRL who will get out and get a little blood or fish guts on her hands and not complain!


Meh... If she cooks and cleans like a boss Ill take a beach tramp. If I wanted a manly woman I'd just take care of business myself and get a roommate that will actually cover their cost of living :wink:


On another note go let your legislator know about your position on HR622


----------



## BowtechJim (Feb 24, 2007)

Larry brown said:


> I agree!!! A beach tramp I am not looking for!!! I want a COUNTRY GIRL who will get out and get a little blood or fish guts on her hands and not complain!


Why'd you step down as the head basketball coach at SMU?


----------



## coilguy (Oct 3, 2012)

Maxemus said:


> Don't mean to be argumentative but where I'm from she would have a hard time getting a date


probably because in So. Florida most guys would want to hit on Lee.....just sayin


----------



## nogoodreezen (Jul 20, 2010)

coilguy said:


> probably because in So. Florida most guys would want to hit on Lee.....just sayin


Post of the year and it's only February! 

Sent from my SM-G900R6 using Tapatalk


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

blazinsoles said:


> Meh... If she cooks and cleans like a boss Ill take a beach tramp. If I wanted a manly woman I'd just take care of business myself and get a roommate that will actually cover their cost of living :wink:


 it's weird how some guys on here want their women to act just like men. Wonder why that is ??


----------



## LarryM (Feb 4, 2005)

:set1_rolf2:



coilguy said:


> probably because in So. Florida most guys would want to hit on Lee.....just sayin


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

pinski79 said:


> it's weird how some guys on here want their women to act just like men. Wonder why that is ??


Got me .?.?. if shes walking around belching and scratching herself i don't want anything to do with it. I didnt grow up dreaming marrying uncle harold [emoji23]






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

dearly beloved....we are gathered here today...to say good bye,to this post.......amen.


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

blazinsoles said:


> Got me .?.?. if shes walking around belching and scratching herself i don't want anything to do with it. I didnt grow up dreaming marrying uncle harold [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're walking around scratching your butt and your nuggets she probably doesn't want nothing to do with it either.
ROFL


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

BowtechJim said:


> Why'd you step down as the head basketball coach at SMU?


Lmfao I see what you did their


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

coilguy said:


> probably because in So. Florida most guys would want to hit on Lee.....just sayin


I agree just sayin



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

swkslampe said:


> Flustercluck. I am stealing that one. Don't worry I'll cite my sources lmao!


have at it .... :wink:


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

I posted this yesterday but it got removed 
http://whackstarhunters.com/lee-lakosky-pleads-guilty-hunting-citation/


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

coilguy said:


> probably because in So. Florida most guys would want to hit on Lee.....just sayin


You just save me reading this thread from being a waste of time. lol


----------



## Bigfootcali (May 16, 2015)

9 pages for a guy who used the wrong tag and who paid a $100 fine, I mean he owned up to it and it wasn't a big deal but sure was a big deal on here. What is wrong with American today that a little mistake turns into big deal and all the arm chair quarterbacks and keyboard warriors come out and start bashing the guy and start rumors kinda like fake news it's stupid in my opinion. Ps by the way I don't watch the show so I could care less what happens.


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

Bigfootcali said:


> 9 pages for a guy who used the wrong tag and who paid a $100 fine, I mean he owned up to it and it wasn't a big deal but sure was a big deal on here. What is wrong with American today that a little mistake turns into big deal and all the arm chair quarterbacks and keyboard warriors come out and start bashing the guy and start rumors kinda like fake news it's stupid in my opinion. Ps by the way I don't watch the show so I could care less what happens.


Weirder things have happened around here..


----------



## Bigfootcali (May 16, 2015)

I bet they have............


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

nogoodreezen said:


> Post of the year and it's only February!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R6 using Tapatalk


I have to agree. 
That was the funniest comment that I've read in quite a long time!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2017)

I don't even want to bother reading through all of this because it's too predictable how people will react like hungry gators waiting to leap on someone else's character. I'm not sure why people are like this but it's truly sad. Lee is a great guy and a straight shooter. I'm sure he feels pretty silly for making a goofy mistake, but we are all human. I know I've done dumber things, that's for sure.


----------



## Bigfootcali (May 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I don't even want to bother reading through all of this because it's too predictable how people will react like hungry gators waiting to leap on someone else's character. I'm not sure why people are like this but it's truly sad. Lee is a great guy and a straight shooter. I'm sure he feels pretty silly for making a goofy mistake, but we are all human. I know I've done dumber things, that's for sure.


 I like your thinking there and you are on point that's forsure. We need more adults like yourself and less childish individuals being keyboard warriors.


----------



## hunter911 (Aug 21, 2012)

Too bad people didn't wait for all the information to come out before judging him. Jealousy is a bad thing.


----------



## hillscreekkid (Sep 4, 2012)

brancher147 said:


> A thread about a bill that could lead to our federal public lands being sold gets to a few pages after a couple weeks...
> 
> This crap gets 4 pages overnight. Really sad the effect and influence TV personalities and "hunting celebrities" have on folks. I personally do not care about this.


I was thinking the same thing...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

He probably took a plea deal for a lesser charge to save his backside


----------



## Grunt-N-Gobble (Jun 30, 2006)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> He probably took a plea deal for a lesser charge to save his backside


You must have a real hatred for Lee. The question is Why?


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey Trump is in!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Stump Shooter said:


> This all is just like a bunch of women talking about the bachelor or some moronic celebrity. Who really cares. And if it means that much to you, you just might need another hobby.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Exactly. To me it's kind of like threads about "what does (insert man crush) shoot" only to go out and buy whatever that pro shoots...some even switch bow companies because of said man crush shooter switched companies...lol


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

Deerhunter 28 said:


> Hey Trump is in!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the best post on here..Make America Great Again..


----------



## southeasthog (Mar 7, 2010)

The first P&Y buck I killed I forgot to put my tag on it for a while. Took pictures. Called my nephew to help get him out. Took more pictures. Drove to a few buddies houses showing it off. After I got home I realized that I hadn't tagged it. I quickly took out a tag and filled it out then called it in. I'm glad I didn't get checked before I registered it. Could have gotten a warning or a pretty good fine and lost my deer. Things happen in the excitement after a hunt.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Grunt-N-Gobble said:


> You must have a real hatred for Lee. The question is Why?


No not at,just heard some other info


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> No not at,just heard some other info


Please share .


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

Grunt-N-Gobble said:


> You must have a real hatred for Lee. The question is Why?


I think the answer to your question can be found in the last sentence of post #209.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

Deerhunter 28 said:


> Hey Trump is in!!!!





turkeyhunter60 said:


> This is the best post on here..Make America Great Again..



That's the truth!


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey, she needs to get her crotch offa my wife's thigh.....Well, maybe not!


----------



## novich69 (Dec 1, 2006)

B4L Okie said:


> Hey, she needs to get her crotch offa my wife's thigh.....Well, maybe not!


Nah,they are just making America great again!


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

God bless America and God bless archery talk.


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> He probably took a plea deal for a lesser charge to save his backside


That's generally how a Plea Deal works. You don't give the gov something without getting something in return.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

gutshotem said:


> That's generally how a Plea Deal works. You don't give the gov something without getting something in return.


True


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> He probably took a plea deal for a lesser charge to save his backside


simple misdemeanor charges don't work that way.

The obvious hate that some people have for anyone who has something they don't, is so pathetic.


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

da white shoe said:


> God bless America and God bless archery talk.


I LOVE BOOBIES


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Flatwoodshunter said:


> I think the answer to your question can be found in the last sentence of post #209.


Amen! It's time for that hater to put up or sthu.
Damn, this is aweful 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

hunter911 said:


> Too bad people didn't wait for all the information to come out before judging him. Jealousy is a bad thing.


this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

A lot of you in this thread are like Black lives matter thugs.  Just looking for the smallest "reason" to riot and loot.


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

hunter911 said:


> Too bad people didn't wait for all the information to come out before judging him. Jealousy is a bad thing.


this ,,,,,,,,people love drama...but what if it was them,,:shhh:


----------



## Ilbowhunter_78 (Aug 6, 2014)

Ive not heard anything about land for sell or sold. I know he plead guilty and paid a fine. That's all ive heard


----------



## Bigfootcali (May 16, 2015)

I sit here and read all theses keyboard thugs talking all this crap and starting all these rumors and start bashing the guy and say that it gives the sport a bad name when in fact it's all the the childish name calling wanna bash on a individual on the the internet that gives the sport a bad name. Grow up and act your age and not like a bunch of whining complaining ass kids mistakes happen no big deal he man'd up to it and handled his business and so be it leave it alone already, the horse is dead and decomposed........👍


----------



## Blackeagle1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Bigfootcali said:


> I sit here and read all theses keyboard thugs talking all this crap and starting all these rumors and start bashing the guy and say that it gives the sport a bad name when in fact it's all the the childish name calling wanna bash on a individual on the the internet that gives the sport a bad name. Grow up and act your age and not like a bunch of whining complaining ass kids mistakes happen no big deal he man'd up to it and handled his business and so be it leave it alone already, the horse is dead and decomposed........&#55357;&#56397;


Agree, I'd like to see how many of these people would say this to his face! I'd bet 0.


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

Man, I just read this whole thread.
I MUST be bored.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Actually there is about a 10 to 1 ratio (or better) if support on this thread. I think the issue here is, as well as on most threads in the last 4-5 years, people just don't take the time to read through all the posts on a thread and really digest what people are saying before they post, one way or the other. Everyone is in such a hurry to post what they think more important then the next guy. Even the guys, the vast majority at least, were saying in their posts that it hope it wasn't true and that they would wait and see the facts. I think if people would just take the 2 minutes to read a thread before posting it would go a long way.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

4IDARCHER said:


> Actually there is about a 10 to 1 ratio (or better) if support on this thread. I think the issue here is, as well as on most threads in the last 4-5 years, people just don't take the time to read through all the posts on a thread and really digest what people are saying before they post, one way or the other. Everyone is in such a hurry to post what they think more important then the next guy. Even the guys, the vast majority at least, were saying in their posts that it hope it wasn't true and that they would wait and see the facts. I think if people would just take the 2 minutes to read a thread before posting it would go a long way.


True to many wanna just argue and dont take time to think and blow stuff way out proportion.none of us were were there none of us truly know the whole story if u believe him fine if u dont thats fine too,its just an opinion at this point.


----------



## AB328 (May 5, 2006)

I bet Lee told the warden, "sorry I had to smoke that toad" and then gave him a BBD cap.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2017)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> True to many wanna just argue and dont take time to think and blow stuff way out proportion.none of us were were there none of us truly know the whole story if u believe him fine if u dont thats fine too,its just an opinion at this point.


LOL....You were the most judgmental poster on this thread. You even stated Lee probably took a plea bargain of a lesser offense to save his backside. If that's not jumping to conclusions I don't know what is. SMH


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

4IDARCHER said:


> Actually there is about a 10 to 1 ratio (or better) if support on this thread. I think the issue here is, as well as on most threads in the last 4-5 years, people just don't take the time to read through all the posts on a thread and really digest what people are saying before they post, one way or the other. Everyone is in such a hurry to post what they think more important then the next guy. Even the guys, the vast majority at least, were saying in their posts that it hope it wasn't true and that they would wait and see the facts. I think if people would just take the 2 minutes to read a thread before posting it would go a long way.


that's basicly what i said....i didn't see everyone bashing,condemning,hanging,or all the other adjectives used ,to describe this thread.
most wanted to "know more" . being interested,as to what happened is one thing...leg humpers and quiver sniffers' is another. i didn't see a galois being built!


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

WEEGEE said:


> that's basicly what i said....i didn't see everyone bashing,condemning,hanging,or all the other adjectives used ,to describe this thread.
> most wanted to "know more" . being interested,as to what happened is one thing...leg humpers and quiver sniffers' is another. i didn't see a galois being built!


Great post WEEGEE


----------



## Fulldraw1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

What is the only name used in the hot crazy matrix?


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

So many people have accessed the Iowa Courts search this weekend that it has crashed. Can't say I've ever seen this happen to the site.


----------



## MNBOWHUNTIN (Jan 25, 2011)

Geez over 12 hours without a new post??? I expected better ATers.....


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

I think Lee or Tiff need to come on here and set the record straight. lol no but seriously Tiff was an actual member on here years ago. not sure what happened. probably to much negativity towards them and the show ran her off.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

This won't go till the end of the week.
Not gonna make April UNLESS someone starts posting Trump women again...:wink:


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

archer58 in pa said:


> This won't go till the end of the week.
> Not gonna make April UNLESS someone starts posting Trump women again...:wink:


Boobies!


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

coilguy said:


> probably because in So. Florida most guys would want to hit on Lee.....just sayin


I used to live in South Florida for college.. And you beat me to the punch with that comment lol!!


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

pinski79 said:


> is he going to jail for telling people wild game cams are good


that's also a good one. I have 3 of them, all piles of garbage. 300 pics, 4 months, dead. WG cams are JUNK


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Have you guys seen the ticket that was issued?
I saw one of FB. Looked legit and says "Purchased tag after harvest"
I thought he just accidentally put his doe tag on a buck?


----------



## Bodyd (Sep 20, 2010)

I saw it.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

I saw the ticket on FB too.
If that is true, it ain't good.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Here is what I saw and maybe its fake?


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

i thought he had the tag, and used the wrong tag to attach to the deer........this looks like a different situation here.

shoot first, ask questions later!


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh boy, so he's a poacher like the guys at elite a couple years back?


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

thread is getting entertaining now...


----------



## DWGray (Feb 28, 2009)

Git a rope.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Surely that's a higher fine than $195?? Yes I called you Shirley


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

*"Let he who is without sin cast the first stone".* John Chapter 8 Verse 7


Until proven otherwise, I will believe Lee Lakosky, if he did anything wrong, that it was an honest mistake and not an egregious violation of a game law. I don't think he's stupid enough to risk all he's accomplished for such a "crime". 

So many on here want to denigrate him before the truth is ever understood. Reminds me of the way the radical left is treating President Trump.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

45er said:


> *"Let he who is without sin cast the first stone".* John Chapter 8 Verse 7
> 
> 
> Until proven otherwise, I will believe Lee Lakosky, if he did anything wrong, that it was an honest mistake and not an egregious violation of a game law. I don't think he's stupid enough to risk all he's accomplished for such a "crime".
> ...


Lol


----------



## bowtech8401 (Oct 19, 2015)

Boy, that's the dumbest thing I've heard in a while. Why on earth would somebody that makes a living on hunting not buy a tag? He decided to hunt late muzzy (I assume) without a tag and then go buy one after he drew blood? A guy that's trying to kill a deer on camera to make a show out of the deal and not buy a tag? Sounds ridiculous, I'm not buying it at this point but time will tell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

Oh boy!


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

well regardless of his statis........40 yrs. ago a guy that was a pillar, of the community...he was a hunter everyone looked up to....just like lee....he was caught red handed using another's tag on a doe.....to this day,when his name is mentioned
they talk about his poaching issue.
so i hope,for lee, that arrest ticket,was false


----------



## Honolua (Jun 6, 2013)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Sweet first post..........Tiff?



100% Agree:darkbeer:


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, according to that, his Facebook explanation was a lie.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

gutshotem said:


> Well, according to that, his Facebook explanation was a lie.


link...plz


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

primal-bow said:


> link...plz


it's already in this thread.....read it!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> Oh boy, so he's a poacher like the guys at elite a couple years back?


Pretty sure those guys killed bucks on property that was off limits.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

gutshotem said:


> Well, according to that, his Facebook explanation was a lie.


*Disclaimer I do not know if this is the real ticket but saw it on several posts on FB.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

So it wasn't on his land and he transported it without being tagged and bought the tag after killing it?

Same violation in Ohio and you would loose your license for at LEAST a year...plus pay a huge trophy reimbursement fee to the state . Being that it is a TV personality they would really light it up.


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

WEEGEE said:


> well regardless of his statis........40 yrs. ago a guy that was a pillar, of the community...he was a hunter everyone looked up to....just like lee....he was caught red handed using another's tag on a doe.....to this day,when his name is mentioned
> they talk about his poaching issue.
> so i hope,for lee, that arrest ticket,was false


Did this guy move to Iowa?


----------



## 123hoyt (Aug 19, 2014)

So, he gets a game violation ticket and now he is selling the farm?


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

This is still going? 
Its a ticket with a payable fine. BIG DEAL. Thousands of them are given out every single day. 
If its on the internet is must be true. IE: the picture of the ticket 
A speeding ticket seems more serious then most game and fish violations. 
Speeding can kill a somebody. Putting the wrong tag or not putting a tag on a deer will never ever kill Anybody. 
So I think $195 seems a bit high to me. 
Yup I put a human life above some animal.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

I think the point is if the ticket is real he went from saying he made a mistake to an actual poacher.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

BowHunterChick1 said:


> They are not selling their land. It was an honest mistake. At least he was 100% honest about it and didnt try to cover it up.





palmatedbuck04 said:


> Sweet first post..........Tiff?





Honolua said:


> 100% Agree:darkbeer:


Come on now guys, she's old enough to know better than that. :teeth:


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

If and if that ticket is real hunters have been charged for poaching in Iowa for doing what he did if TRUE. The fine is in the thousands of dollars they take the deer, hunting rights taken away ect and more. IF true he got off with a little slap on the wrist!!


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

45er said:


> *"Let he who is without sin cast the first stone".* John Chapter 8 Verse 7
> 
> 
> Until proven otherwise, I will believe Lee Lakosky, if he did anything wrong, that it was an honest mistake and not an egregious violation of a game law. I don't think he's stupid enough to risk all he's accomplished for such a "crime".
> ...


Couldn't have said it better. Time to LET IT GO. "hunters eating their own"....Come on.... We are all human.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

turkeygirl said:


> Couldn't have said it better. Time to LET IT GO. "hunters eating their own"....Come on.... We are all human.


If the ticket is correct and he shot a deer and then purchased a tag. He is not a hunter.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Grunt-N-Gobble said:


> You must have a real hatred for Lee. The question is Why?


With the newly provided info i will be sitting by patiently waiting for apologiies from all you nut swingers.......


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> With the newly provided info i will be sitting by patiently waiting for apologiies from all you nut swingers.......


No nut swinging or weiner sniffing from me :wink:


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Peronally i think the ticket is fake looks like a copy of a real ticket but everything written isnt copied


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> With the newly provided info i will be sitting by patiently waiting for apologiies from all you nut swingers.......


I'm neither of the aboved mentioned adjective. :darkbeer:

If true, its a bummer. If not true, it sucks he is being tried by the court of public opinion. In the big picture this is such a stupid little problem it frustrates me that so many people are drawn to it. He didn't kill anyone, he didn't hit his wife, he didn't hurt a kid. 

Ya we should all strive to obey the law, especially game laws to the highest degree possible, but in the end I'm not going to crusify a guy over something like this. Maybe that's just me. I know I have made stupid mistakes and done things in retrospect I wish I hadn't so I'll give him and his family the same grace other gave me which I screwed up.

Now, if all of you could take all this energy and do something that helps all of us and get educated and engaged in the the selling of our federal lands to the highest bidder that woudl be great.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Whaack said:


> No freaking kidding. Based on Lee's post on FB it was an honest, stupid mistake. Makes me just as mad that the DNR ticketed him for it. He obviously had the tags. .


"He obviously had the tags"

Nut swinger....... but thats ok 
If the ticket is legit he did not obviously have the tags

Whats the name of that Cher song??? If i could turn back time


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

10 pages, I really don't get why people are so worried and get tied up in peoples personal business ??? IMO , I could careless what he did or didn't do .


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

pinwheeled said:


> This is still going?
> Its a ticket with a payable fine. BIG DEAL. Thousands of them are given out every single day.
> If its on the internet is must be true. IE: the picture of the ticket
> A speeding ticket seems more serious then most game and fish violations.
> ...


This! I get so tired of hearing the word poacher used so much where it doesnt even apply, you guys act like he shoots every deer he sees using a spotlight with a 22 and leaves them lay. That's poaching putting the wrong tag or not putting one at all on a deer is along way from poaching. Everything I get on here I feel like I'm in class room full of 5th graders


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

I love how guys on here with 15,000 posts act like the whole world reads AT. 

1. Most people who hunt and watch outdoor TV will never even know about this.
2. That ticket looks fake and I don't know why anyone would post it if they aren't 100% positive its real.


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

Many years ago I took a shot at a blue winged teal 3 minutes before shooting time. I was probably the last person on that lake to shoot, but I was on the bank and my blind was easily accessible by foot from the main road. The warden walked up and asked if I shot. I said yes I did. He told me I shot 3 minutes before legal shooting time and he ticketed me. I paid it.

In this crowd, I guess the opinion would be that I should have given up hunting and perhaps had some jail time. Jeez, the pettiness of so many on here is absolutely astounding, not to mention how "holy" and "righteous" they are.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

JCole1993 said:


> This! I get so tired of hearing the word poacher used so much where it doesnt even apply, you guys act like he shoots every deer he sees using a spotlight with a 22 and leaves them lay. That's poaching putting the wrong tag or not putting one at all on a deer is along way from poaching. Everything I get on here I feel like I'm in class room full of 5th graders


both are.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

45er said:


> Many years ago I took a shot at a blue winged teal 3 minutes before shooting time. I was probably the last person on that lake to shoot, but I was on the bank and my blind was easily accessible by foot from the main road. The warden walked up and asked if I shot. I said yes I did. He told me I shot 3 minutes before legal shooting time and he ticketed me. I paid it.
> 
> In this crowd, I guess the opinion would be that I should have given up hunting and perhaps had some jail time. Jeez, the pettiness of so many on here is absolutely astounding, not to mention how "holy" and "righteous" they are.


was your watch broken?


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

That fb ticket is so bogus. I just did a google search of their address, that's a nice looking block of woods behind the house. Check out all the food plot clearings throughout the woods. Very secluded.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> "He obviously had the tags"
> 
> Nut swinger....... but thats ok
> If the ticket is legit he did not obviously have the tags
> ...


So because I tend to believe that people are honest until proven otherwise that makes me a "nut swinger" in your words? Ok, if you say so. 

I'd give you the benefit of the doubt too for the record, but honestly it seems nearly 10k of your posts seem to be negative or bashing.


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

friedm1 said:


> was your watch broken?


Years ago instead of using cell phones to tell time we used our watches.. 
If you asked 5 people what time it was you could get 5 different answers.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

45er said:


> Many years ago I took a shot at a blue winged teal 3 minutes before shooting time. I was probably the last person on that lake to shoot, but I was on the bank and my blind was easily accessible by foot from the main road. The warden walked up and asked if I shot. I said yes I did. He told me I shot 3 minutes before legal shooting time and he ticketed me. I paid it.
> 
> In this crowd, I guess the opinion would be that I should have given up hunting and perhaps had some jail time. Jeez, the pettiness of so many on here is absolutely astounding, not to mention how "holy" and "righteous" they are.


According to the AT super righteous crowd, HECK YES!!

I would just LOVE to walk around some day following some of these guys that act like they never have tripped up and point out EVERY SINGLE LAW they break daily. Ah, it would be so satisfying.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Scotty C said:


> Years ago instead of using cell phones to tell time we used our watches..
> If you asked 5 people what time it was you could get 5 different answers.


^^^^^^ :darkbeer:


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Whaack said:


> According to the AT super righteous crowd, HECK YES!!
> 
> I would just LOVE to walk around some day following some of these guys that act like they never have tripped up and point out EVERY SINGLE LAW they break daily. Ah, it would be so satisfying.


making a mistake isn't an indictment against someone, its just simply a fact. I find it almost impossible that a game warden would even be able to write a ticket for shooting 3 minutes early, in a vacuum that would be basically impossible. probably a longer version of the events that went on.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Putting the wrong tag on a deer is a simple mistake.

Buying a tag after you kill a deer is more than a simple mistake.

Quiver sniffing is still alive and well on AT.


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

Whaack said:


> So because I tend to believe that people are honest until proven otherwise that makes me a "nut swinger" in your words? Ok, if you say so.
> 
> I'd give you the benefit of the doubt too for the record, but honestly it seems nearly 10k of your posts seem to be negative or bashing.


He also said there's more to the story but declined to respond to that.. 
There are 4 or 5 people on AT that jump on the bandwagon when it comes to outdoor personalities. They love to hope the worst for them.. 
And if you defend them you become a "nut swinger" or "quiver sniffer" when in actuality these guys bash them the most because they would love to be able to do what they do for a living..


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

friedm1 said:


> making a mistake isn't an indictment against someone, its just simply a fact. I find it almost impossible that a game warden would even be able to write a ticket for shooting 3 minutes early, in a vacuum that would be basically impossible. probably a longer version of the events that went on.


Not a far fetch at all. Years ago I was bowhunting in IL during ML season; which is legal but you must wear blaze orage. I was hunting private property, only person on the property but it butted up to public land. I had a long hike in the snow to my stand, so I shed all my layers to walk in, then was going to put all my layers on at the tree. Well aparently a DNR officer saw me walk in without my orange on, which I had, just not wearing it yet. 

He followed my tracking in the snow to my tree and called me down. By this time I was wearing my orange. He proceeded to give me a $150 ticket for not wearing orange on my way to the tree. I was 19 at the time. 

So ya, they are well within their right to give anyone a ticket for any reason if they are breaking the law, which I was. But some level of discretion should be used I would think.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

ccwilder3 said:


> Putting the wrong tag on a deer is a simple mistake.
> 
> Buying a tag after you kill a deer is more than a simple mistake.
> 
> Quiver sniffing is still alive and well on AT.


I absolutely FULLY agree with this, unfortunately we do not know the actual details and most of what we know is speculation at this point. But if he did buy a tag after killing the deer then he deserves what he got.


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

ccwilder3 said:


> Putting the wrong tag on a deer is a simple mistake.
> 
> Buying a tag after you kill a deer is more than a simple mistake.
> 
> Quiver sniffing is still alive and well on AT.


Absolutely, But I doubt that ticket was real.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Scotty C said:


> He also said there's more to the story but declined to respond to that..
> There are 4 or 5 people on AT that jump on the bandwagon when it comes to outdoor personalities. They love to hope the worst for them..
> And if you defend them you become a "nut swinger" or "quiver sniffer" when in actuality these guys bash them the most because they would love to be able to do what they do for a living..


I never bashed Lee at all


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Whaack said:


> So because I tend to believe that people are honest until proven otherwise that makes me a "nut swinger" in your words? Ok, if you say so.
> 
> I'd give you the benefit of the doubt too for the record, but honestly it seems nearly 10k of your posts seem to be negative or bashing.


I just tend to air on the side of caution,negative and bashing might be a little harsh


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I never bashed Lee at all


but you did say you heard there was more to the story...


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Scotty C said:


> but you did say you heard there was more to the story...


I did l,if i would say what i heard then all the nut huggers that already cant believe he can do no wrong would be up in arms calling me a hater,and saying u dont know what ur talking about,blah blah blah,its a no win situation to say anything so ill keep it to myself and form my own opinion.if u wanna swing on his nuts go right ahead.
And saying i heard some info is far from bashing.


----------



## Darrens6601 (Jul 16, 2015)

COArrow said:


> If the ticket is correct and he shot a deer and then purchased a tag. He is not a hunter.


Been reading post not caring to respond but this is all that needs to be said IF this turns out to be true.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I did l,if i would say what i heard then all the nut huggers that already cant believe he can do no wrong would be up in arms calling me a hater,and saying u dont know what ur talking about,blah blah blah,its a no win situation to say anything so ill keep it to myself and form my own opinion.if u wanna swing on his nuts go right ahead.
> And saying i heard some info is far from bashing.


so do you have more info to contribute or did you just want the attention?


----------



## swkslampe (Oct 18, 2007)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Peronally i think the ticket is fake looks like a copy of a real ticket but everything written isnt copied


Ya why are the top words all blurred together? Where is the photoshop experts? WE NEED ANSWERS!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

swkslampe said:


> Ya why is the top words all blurred together? Where is the photoshop experts? WE NEED ANSWERS!!


If I were going to produce a fake ticket I would not show off a photocopy of it.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

So the court records say he paid a 100 fine and some posts up a pic showing he was written up for 195? Am i missing something... pure speculation on my part but im guessing buying a tag after the fact is a much greater offense by Iowa laws... again..speculation on my part.. but this doeant seem very believable... im sure there are plenty of haters out there who would go out of there way to nock this guy off his horse... some fine examples in this thread alone...


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I thought a plea bargain was agreeing out of court to a lesser charge therefore the unlawful transportation ticket vs buying a tag after harvest charge. The story I keep hearing from people much closer to it than me is he had a doe tag during shotgun season, saw a shooter buck and shot it. He then bought the tag afterwards and tagged it. He called in the tag right away which triggered the DNR to investigate. I have personally seen that happen with people I know so that could be valid. Later on this so called ticket appears which supports that theory based on the dates. I suspect if true he most likely got a statewide bow tag and a landowner bow tag as most people do. Then you got to decide if you are going to go shotgun season or late muzz. A lot of guys don't buy that tag until the last minute once they decide. 

I have been in that situation before. I went doe hunting 2nd shotgun one year and had a mid 160s in front me at 20 yards. It was tempting to dump him then go buy the legal tag. I didn't do it though because that would be wrong.

Or it went down the way he said he did. He shot a buck with a gun and either put a bow tag or a late muzzy tag on it accidentally during shotgun season. Both would trigger an alert within the tagging system. This would be easy to do accidentally as all tags pretty much look the same. 

I suspect we will never know what happened and I don't really care. I will say that is pretty crappy if someone drafted up a fake ticket. Unbelievable people would do something like that to a person. I hope if it is truly fake then whoever produced it has some consequences to face. It is not right.


----------



## nova bowhunter (Jul 17, 2003)

so< how much $$ does the tag in question costs?


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

nova bowhunter said:


> so< how much $$ does the tag in question costs?


If it was a landowner tag it would have been $2. If it were to be a statewide tag it would be $28.50.


----------



## hank lee (May 17, 2015)

what would be hilarious is if AT and a few were summoned by lee's attorney for slander. :darkbeer:


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

hank lee said:


> what would be hilarious is if AT and a few were summoned by lee's attorney for slander. :darkbeer:


Ya everybody needs an attorney on speed dial.....


----------



## nightvision (Aug 30, 2011)

Can someone please explain why any of this is a concern to us? 

Talking about getting in someone's business. I do not care if he's guilty or innocent. Doesn't concern me. He did something and got caught. End of story. No different than movie stars getting popped with dope and getting community service then some poor ******* goes to jail for a dui.

There have always and will always be different degrees of punishment between celebrities and the common man. You don't have to like it but you may as well get used to it.


----------



## woodmaster0462 (Jun 28, 2016)

Seems to ba a lot of "I heard", "I think", "if", "it seems" ...etc....etc....etc. How about dealing in facts? Its bull**** that members of AT love to spread hearsay.


----------



## woodmaster0462 (Jun 28, 2016)

Seems to be a lot of "I heard", "I think", "if", "it seems" ...etc....etc....etc. How about dealing in facts? Its bull**** that members of AT love to spread hearsay.


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I did l,if i would say what i heard then all the nut huggers that already cant believe he can do no wrong would be up in arms calling me a hater,and saying u dont know what ur talking about,blah blah blah,its a no win situation to say anything so ill keep it to myself and form my own opinion.if u wanna swing on his nuts go right ahead.
> And saying i heard some info is far from bashing.


Geez you talk about nuts a lot :nyah::nyah:


----------



## bowtech8401 (Oct 19, 2015)

Scotty C said:


> I love how guys on here with 15,000 posts act like the whole world reads AT.
> 
> 1. Most people who hunt and watch outdoor TV will never even know about this.
> 2. That ticket looks fake and I don't know why anyone would post it if they aren't 100% positive its real.


Ha, I agree. I thought it was funny when ppl were talking about OB and saying "his life is ruined over this deal". I was thinking - hardly. Maybe his archerytalk life but whoopty, think some ppl just take archerytalk more serious than others. Way more to life than some stupid Internet forum - get out there ppl.


----------



## bowtech8401 (Oct 19, 2015)

Liv4Rut said:


> I thought a plea bargain was agreeing out of court to a lesser charge therefore the unlawful transportation ticket vs buying a tag after harvest charge. The story I keep hearing from people much closer to it than me is he had a doe tag during shotgun season, saw a shooter buck and shot it. He then bought the tag afterwards and tagged it. He called in the tag right away which triggered the DNR to investigate. I have personally seen that happen with people I know so that could be valid. Later on this so called ticket appears which supports that theory based on the dates. I suspect if true he most likely got a statewide bow tag and a landowner bow tag as most people do. Then you got to decide if you are going to go shotgun season or late muzz. A lot of guys don't buy that tag until the last minute once they decide.
> 
> I have been in that situation before. I went doe hunting 2nd shotgun one year and had a mid 160s in front me at 20 yards. It was tempting to dump him then go buy the legal tag. I didn't do it though because that would be wrong.
> 
> ...


That's a good theory - I was looking at the wrong date but now that I went back and see the correct date it makes sense.


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

nightvision said:


> Can someone please explain why any of this is a concern to us?
> 
> Talking about getting in someone's business. I do not care if he's guilty or innocent. Doesn't concern me. He did something and got caught. End of story. No different than movie stars getting popped with dope and getting community service then some poor ******* goes to jail for a dui.
> 
> There have always and will always be different degrees of punishment between celebrities and the common man. You don't have to like it but you may as well get used to it.


I'll explain it... Because Lee Lakosky is living a dream. Nice family, good living and has the best whitetail property in the Midwest. Of course guys on here would like to see him get in trouble and lose what he has. 
That is why this thread gets so much attention. 

I hope it was nothing major. 
I hope it doesn't affect his family or his way of life.
Why would anyone want to see another human being get in trouble or come upon hard times??


----------



## kurtzgreg1561 (Aug 30, 2016)

Scotty C said:


> I'll explain it... Because Lee Lakosky is living a dream. Nice family, good living and has the best whitetail property in the Midwest. Of course guys on here would like to see him get in trouble and lose what he has.
> That is why this thread gets so much attention.
> 
> I hope it was nothing major.
> ...


Unfortunately it's just in some people's nature. Trully sad. 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

friedm1 said:


> making a mistake isn't an indictment against someone, its just simply a fact. I find it almost impossible that a game warden would even be able to write a ticket for shooting 3 minutes early, in a vacuum that would be basically impossible. probably a longer version of the events that went on.


Not to hijack this thread to address my issue with the warden, but I too believe that had my 3-minute-early shot been the first and only shot he heard that morning, he would not have ticketed me. However, he'd probably been hearing the 15-20 shots that preceded mine up to 30 minutes before legal shooting time; ergo, my accessibility landed me the short straw!


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

bowtech8401 said:


> Ha, I agree. I thought it was funny when ppl were talking about OB and saying "his life is ruined over this deal". I was thinking - hardly. Maybe his archerytalk life but whoopty, think some ppl just take archerytalk more serious than others. Way more to life than some stupid Internet forum - get out there ppl.


You mean mean his AT life under that screen name. I am sure he posts regularly under a different one.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

http://www.wideopenspaces.com/lee-lakosky-receives-hunting-citation/

I didn't read this whole thread and maybe someone posted this already but seems like it was a simple mistake..........I will be on my way now....


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

scotty c said:


> i'll explain it... Because lee lakosky is living a dream. Nice family, good living and has the best whitetail property in the midwest. Of course guys on here would like to see him get in trouble and lose what he has.
> That is why this thread gets so much attention.
> 
> I hope it was nothing major.
> ...


this x 10


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

bowtech8401 said:


> That's a good theory - I was looking at the wrong date but now that I went back and see the correct date it makes sense.


That is the theory others say but I am sure it was an honest mistake using the wrong tag. Would be so easy to do with a bunch of tags in your pocket that all look the same and usually at the time of tagging your adrenaline is still pumping. I know when I tag a deer I usually have 6 or 7 tags laying on the ground as I go through them all to find the one I want. It would be easy to grab the wrong one.


----------



## Andrew99 (Dec 18, 2010)

People are so quick to start drama. Looks like an honest mistake to me. Happens to everyone, and he's owning up and doing the right thing. I really enjoy watching Lee and Tiff. Lee knows whitetails like the back of his hand and I enjoy learning what I can from waching him.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

bowtech8401 said:


> Ha, I agree. I thought it was funny when ppl were talking about OB and saying "his life is ruined over this deal". I was thinking - hardly. Maybe his archerytalk life but whoopty, think some ppl just take archerytalk more serious than others. Way more to life than some stupid Internet forum - get out there ppl.


Actually he had sponsors drop him like a hot turd within hours of news breaking on AT.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

Fortyneck said:


> Actually he had sponsors drop him like a hot turd within hours of news breaking on AT.


proof or it didn't happen!!!^^^^^


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

Fortyneck said:


> Actually he had sponsors drop him like a hot turd within hours of news breaking on AT.





primal-bow said:


> proof or it didn't happen!!!^^^^^



Ok, I'm gonna go out on a limb here. If I'm wrong I'll admit it. I really don't watch hunting shows a lot because in reality it just doesn't apply to most hunters, with the access and contacts most of them have. However, I will watch the crush or whatever its called once in a while. I do enjoy seeing some of the deer they have on camera and they let them walk just to shoot a bigger one, and most of us would crap in our pants just to get a crack at ones they let go.
Also, i will watch bone collector once in a while because those guys are pretty entertaining . 

That being said, between these two groups I think they are pretty savvy and not like a lot of those jack wagons that are on tv. All of them have killed some very amazing animals. There is no way that I could see either group being crazy enough to ruin the empire they have built.

And please don't think I was implying the BC crew had done something to compare to the orig. post. I was just using them because at the trade shows I've seen people wait over 2 hrs. for these two groups just to get a da-- hat signed. to each his own i guess.

So, I just don't believe Lee would risk all that for a deer. If I'm wrong I'll eat crow..


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

I know that someone can place a person(people) on their ignore list, someone please tell me that you can place an entire thread on the ignore list so I don't have to keep seeing it every time I sign in on AT, :wink:


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

bhunter23 said:


> I know that someone can place a person(people) on their ignore list, someone please tell me that you can place an entire thread on the ignore list so I don't have to keep seeing it every time I sign in on AT, :wink:


seeing is one thing....but....did someone twist your arm ,to post??????


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

bhunter23 said:


> I know that someone can place a person(people) on their ignore list, someone please tell me that you can place an entire thread on the ignore list so I don't have to keep seeing it every time I sign in on AT, :wink:


UNsubscribe


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

rodney482 said:


> UNsubscribe


I guess everyone missed the wink at the end, I will just keep reading from the sidelines


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

bhunter23 said:


> I guess everyone missed the wink at the end, I will just keep reading from the sidelines


:wink:


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

primal-bow said:


> proof or it didn't happen!!!^^^^^


Ob was doing a video series about chasing that giant buck . After the thread on here broke they cut ties with him and issued an apology


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

"If there is anything that this horrible tragedy can teach us, it's that a T.V. hunter's life is a precious, precious commodity. Just because our top five add up to one million inches and we have land in Iowa and Ohio and Kansas and have chiseled abs and stunning features and super red hot trophy wives and more nut huggers and sack swaddlers than ticks on a basset hound's taint, it doesn't mean that we too can't not too get a busted for a freak accidental putting a doe tag on a trophy buck accident." 










:behindsof


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Fortyneck said:


> View attachment 5542577
> 
> 
> "If there is anything that this horrible tragedy can teach us, it's that a T.V. hunter's life is a precious, precious commodity. Just because our top five add up to one million inches and we have land in Iowa and Ohio and Kansas and have chiseled abs and stunning features and super red hot trophy wives and more nut huggers and sack swaddlers than ticks on a basset hound's taint, it doesn't mean that we too can't not too get a busted for a freak accidental putting a doe tag on a trophy buck accident."
> ...


Great eugooglizing, thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I did l,if i would say what i heard then all the nut huggers that already cant believe he can do no wrong would be up in arms calling me a hater,and saying u dont know what ur talking about,blah blah blah,its a no win situation to say anything so ill keep it to myself and form my own opinion.if u wanna swing on his nuts go right ahead.
> And saying i heard some info is far from bashing.


hahaha, they will never give you a break palm...I never could stand there show anyway, Lee talking through his nose, and Tiffs Billy Goat Laugh...


----------



## scrub1 (Feb 4, 2008)

this would be a good segment to be on their show . It is a teachable moment. If there is anyone here who hasn't made an honest mistake in the excitement of shooting a nice animal than you are better than me.


----------



## Newshooter1 (Jun 9, 2016)

scrub1 said:


> this would be a good segment to be on their show . It is a teachable moment. If there is anyone here who hasn't made an honest mistake in the excitement of shooting a nice animal than you are better than me.


X2 Even honest mistakes not in the excitement of shooting, we are all human.


----------



## bowtech8401 (Oct 19, 2015)

pinski79 said:


> Ob was doing a video series about chasing that giant buck . After the thread on here broke they cut ties with him and issued an apology


From trophy pursuit? Doubt it ruined his life.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

I haven't read this entire thread but it seems to me he made a mistake and did the right thing by admitting the mistake. Lee got a fine and that should be the end of it. There's a verse in the Bible that goes " He that is without sin, cast the first stone". The translation is he that has never made a mistake in the woods should cast the first stone. I very seriously doubt there's anyone who has not broken some type of game law either accidentally or intentional.

On a side note, I too have become disenchanted with hunting shows and anything that leads to less enjoyment for the everyday hunter. I'm not knocking anyone in particular just as a generalization that most highly visible and successful TV hunters over time can lead to feelings of inadequacy for the average hunter. Many feel that their hunt isn't successful unless they can take a big buck consistently. It took me years to figure out that my quest for trophy buck was making my hunting more like work as compared to my early years when I had fun just taking any animal. I feel that we as hunters need to focus on teaching the importance simply enjoying the outdoors to the next generation as opposed to teaching antler size as a measure of success.


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

bowtech8401 said:


> From trophy pursuit? Doubt it ruined his life.


OB only had his AT life ruined.. Honestly some guys on here need to get out more...
I have many friends that are serious bowhunters and have never been on AT or have the slightest clue who OB, or OG are...

I'll bet that glory hound is still hunting inside a pen, still passing off deer as fair chase, still has a job, still wears jeans with holes in them, and if his wife was real, hes probably still married to her and she 
never knew a thing about his AT fall from glory.


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

I get that people are speculating that he shot a deer then went and bought the tag but why wouldn't he have already had all the tags that he can get. someone said it would have either been 2 dollars for the land owner or 28.50 for a state tag. I am pretty sure that when they go get their Iowa tags for the season the buy all that they can so they don't have to worry about seeing a monster and not being able to shoot it. I don't have near the money that he does and even I buy the max amount of tags so I don't have to worry about being on stand and not being able to take a deer or animal that is in front of me. I buy a turkey tag every fall just incase a turkey walks buy but I never actually go out planning on hunt specifically for turkeys. I don't know just seems odd that he would buy the max number of buck tags that he could and if it is a state were you shoot so many doe then you can get another buck tag why he would not drive into town that day after he hit his doe limit to get his extra buck tag. He makes money for shooting monster deer its part of his lively hood so to not have a tag that would help put more money in his pocket just does not make sense at all. To me it would make more scene that he put the wrong tag on since he has a dozen tags from all the states that he hunts.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

I didn't say it ruined his life. Someone asked what happened.


bowtech8401 said:


> From trophy pursuit? Doubt it ruined his life.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

Scotty C said:


> OB only had his AT life ruined.. Honestly some guys on here need to get out more...
> I have many friends that are serious bowhunters and have never been on AT or have the slightest clue who OB, or OG are...
> 
> I'll bet that glory hound is still hunting inside a pen, still passing off deer as fair chase, still has a job, still wears jeans with holes in them, and if his wife was real, hes probably still married to her and she
> never knew a thing about his AT fall from glory.


people mess with him on all forms of social media. I agree though it didn't ruin his life


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

He made an honest mistake and owned up to it. Good for him. 

Let whoever is without sin cast the first stone...


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

pinski79 said:


> people mess with him on all forms of social media. I agree though it didn't ruin his life


Sometimes people forget that the wire bringing the internets into their house is connected to every other one in the world.

Point is his AT affected his real life, regardless of how many cool guys without internet there are out there.


----------



## bowtech8401 (Oct 19, 2015)

Gamover06 said:


> I get that people are speculating that he shot a deer then went and bought the tag but why wouldn't he have already had all the tags that he can get. someone said it would have either been 2 dollars for the land owner or 28.50 for a state tag. I am pretty sure that when they go get their Iowa tags for the season the buy all that they can so they don't have to worry about seeing a monster and not being able to shoot it. I don't have near the money that he does and even I buy the max amount of tags so I don't have to worry about being on stand and not being able to take a deer or animal that is in front of me. I buy a turkey tag every fall just incase a turkey walks buy but I never actually go out planning on hunt specifically for turkeys. I don't know just seems odd that he would buy the max number of buck tags that he could and if it is a state were you shoot so many doe then you can get another buck tag why he would not drive into town that day after he hit his doe limit to get his extra buck tag. He makes money for shooting monster deer its part of his lively hood so to not have a tag that would help put more money in his pocket just does not make sense at all. To me it would make more scene that he put the wrong tag on since he has a dozen tags from all the states that he hunts.


In Iowa you can get 3 buck tags as a landowner. Who knows the situation but he may of bought 2 antlered buck tags for bow season and then would have to choose which gun season he would want for his last available buck tag (shotgun 1/shotgun2/late muzzleloader). Scenario and again this is just a scenario , is that he was out during shotgun season trying to fill a doe tag and a buck he was after came by so he shot it. If he would of originally planned on using his last available buck tag for late muzzleloader season he wouldn't of had a shotgun tag but the opportunity presented itself so he bought the tag after the kill. All speculation anyway. Hope he gets it taking care of and keeps rolling.


----------



## bowtech8401 (Oct 19, 2015)

Fortyneck said:


> Sometimes people forget that the wire bringing the internets into their house is connected to every other one in the world.
> 
> Point is his AT affected his real life, regardless of how many cool guys without internet there are out there.


Ha, good one


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

wacker stacker said:


> http://www.wideopenspaces.com/lee-lakosky-receives-hunting-citation/
> 
> I didn't read this whole thread and maybe someone posted this already but seems like it was a simple mistake..........I will be on my way now....


I think this link answers all the questions. 
Just the wrong tag was put on the deer, he already purchased the correct tags. It was a mistake.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Feb 19, 2016)

This thread sent me down an awful rabbit hole of looking up criminal records of people I know from Iowa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

Who is OB????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechJim (Feb 24, 2007)

Seadonist said:


> Who is OB????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, no, no, no, no, no, no


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

The offense sounds trivial hence the trivial fine.......... 

I'm not exactly known for cutting "reality hunting" TV people much if any slack when it comes to actual hunting _and_ I've never seen their show! If it is what it sounds like then it's no big deal. Some folks get their panties in a bunch if someone passes them going 5 mph over the speed limit. We elect world leaders that do a heck of a lot worse things.


----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

BowtechJim said:


> No, no, no, no, no, no, no


So I take it that my question could essentially lead to another 100+ page thread and a dead horse. Got it



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Scotty C said:


> I think this link answers all the questions.
> Just the wrong tag was put on the deer, he already purchased the correct tags. It was a mistake.


It does not answer the question about the copy of the ticket that is floating around.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> It does not answer the question about the copy of the ticket that is floating around.


Bingo


----------



## lawyerguy1 (Apr 20, 2006)

I have no knowledge of the actual facts of this case, but as a prosecutor I can tell you that offense codes and statute titles don't always give accurate detail. The statute he was apparently cited under may include the tagging issues or whatever, but without a full report there isn't much you can tell from that ticket other than the fact that is a minor infraction handled by citation and a small fine instead of a major violation handled by formal criminal complaint (that is, if we even knew it was totally real).


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

rattlinman said:


> Tagged just to see if this can rival the Levi Morgan thread for total pages!


15 pages and still rolling I see!


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Seadonist said:


> So I take it that my question could essentially lead to another 100+ page thread and a dead horse. Got it
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


100+ pages... Pfft.

That would be like a picture book compared to the now locked tome buried in AT's shallow grave.

But back to the matter at hand.

Rodney, can't you just text Tiffany or something to get us the real scoop?


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Fortyneck said:


> 100+ pages... Pfft.
> 
> That would be like a picture book compared to the now locked tome buried in AT's shallow grave.
> 
> ...


Lmao


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Haha. You guys miss a locked Tiffany photo... 




Fortyneck said:


> 100+ pages... Pfft.
> 
> That would be like a picture book compared to the now locked tome buried in AT's shallow grave.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

bowtech8401 said:


> In Iowa you can get 3 buck tags as a landowner. Who knows the situation but he may of bought 2 antlered buck tags for bow season and then would have to choose which gun season he would want for his last available buck tag (shotgun 1/shotgun2/late muzzleloader). Scenario and again this is just a scenario , is that he was out during shotgun season trying to fill a doe tag and a buck he was after came by so he shot it. If he would of originally planned on using his last available buck tag for late muzzleloader season he wouldn't of had a shotgun tag but the opportunity presented itself so he bought the tag after the kill. All speculation anyway. Hope he gets it taking care of and keeps rolling.


Thanks for the clear up....If he shot then bought wouldn't that be poaching??? or is that were people are thinking he got the lesser fine. These long threads are hard to keep up on.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> It does not answer the question about the copy of the ticket that is floating around.


Can somebody from Iowa say if that is a real ticket. I am talking if that was blank would that be the ticket a cop in Iowa would use. Somebody on here has had to of gotten some kind of ticket in Iowa. I am calling BS on the photo of the ticket.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Once the Holy Rollers smell blood, there is no end to the carnage !


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

where's the meat????


----------



## Chipterp (Jun 25, 2013)

If the violation happened on the 19th why would the "ticket" say the violation was on the 14th.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Chipterp said:


> If the violation happened on the 19th why would the "ticket" say the violation was on the 14th.


Image of "Ticket" claims the it happened on the 14th, but at the bottom it is signed and dated as being put in the books the 19th.


----------



## Chipterp (Jun 25, 2013)

Gotcha


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> It does not answer the question about the copy of the ticket that is floating around.


I hope you don't think that ticket is real?


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

bout as real as them selling their land.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

Scotty C said:


> I hope you don't think that ticket is real?


If it's on the internet it has to be real


----------



## nightvision (Aug 30, 2011)

Seadonist said:


> So I take it that my question could essentially lead to another 100+ page thread and a dead horse. Got it
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know either but I've been here long enough and seen his name enough to not ask questions. Really don't care any way. And then there's Ohio Booners....


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

Why would anyone care enough to make a fake ticket?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Chipterp said:


> If the violation happened on the 19th why would the "ticket" say the violation was on the 14th.


Violation was the day he shot the buck.
System flagged it and officer tracks him down 5 days later.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

COArrow said:


> Why would anyone care enough to make a fake ticket?


No doubt thats the ticket, but was part of it photoshopped?

The actual ticket is public record. Van Buren county has it available.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Around here you shoot a buck then buy a tag later and tag it, it's called poaching.

If he accidently put a doe tag on it or some other tag from the many states he hunts then why did he buy a buck tag for it after he killed it? Either he had a buck tag when he shot it or he didn't. Anyone that thinks that isn't sketchy is a quiver sniffer.
People on here were way worse on the guy last year for LEGALLY spearing a bear and said UA dropping him was justified......Pffffft


----------



## BullBandit (Sep 17, 2012)

H20fwler said:


> Around here you shoot a buck then buy a tag later and tag it, it's called poaching.
> 
> If he accidently put a doe tag on it or some other tag from the many states he hunts then why did he buy a buck tag for it after he killed it? Either he had a buck tag when he shot it or he didn't. Anyone that thinks that isn't sketchy is a quiver sniffer.
> People on here were way worse on the guy last year for LEGALLY spearing a bear and said UA dropping him was justified......Pffffft


Exactly.


----------



## TPG (Dec 2, 2009)

H20fwler said:


> Around here you shoot a buck then buy a tag later and tag it, it's called poaching.
> 
> If he accidently put a doe tag on it or some other tag from the many states he hunts then why did he buy a buck tag for it after he killed it? Either he had a buck tag when he shot it or he didn't. Anyone that thinks that isn't sketchy is a quiver sniffer.


Its sketchy as hell and the EPs should hammer the crap out of someone for it. Your job is to kill it then tag it properly. Not kill it, put whatever on it, buy the right one later.



> People on here were way worse on the guy last year for LEGALLY spearing a bear and said UA dropping him was justified......Pffffft


Well, you're acting like UA owed him something, which they did not. They can at whim sponsor/drop people all they want.
Apples. Oranges.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

TPG said:


> Its sketchy as hell and the EPs should hammer the crap out of someone for it. Your job is to kill it then tag it properly. Not kill it, put whatever on it, buy the right one later.


Agreed.



H20fwler said:


> People on here were way worse on the guy last year for LEGALLY spearing a bear and said UA dropping him was justified......Pffffft





TPG said:


> Well, you're acting like UA owed him something, which they did not. They can at whim sponsor/drop people all they want.
> Apples. Oranges.


His point is the fickle nature of the AT lynchmob. Not UA's action.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't cut celebs slack for their BS shows and for pushing junk products........... I just don't understand the precise crime committed so I won't be too critical. I know what people are saying but I don't KNOW the facts.

For example, let us say a hunter bought his licenses in good faith. He goes hunting, kills a deer and checks it in. A few days go by and a game officer knocks on your door. Come to find out you inadvertently used the wrong tag number on your 12 point buck. After going over everything the game officer decides it was a simple mistake up rather than a poaching type offense. Maybe the clerk handed you the wrong licenses...... My point is that minor violations happen all the time and being well known is *not *a good reason to throw the book at him.


----------



## outback32 (Jul 29, 2010)

So is there any new information or are we still just guessing. That ticket looks really fake to me. Just curious if it was a simple tagging mistake or just didn't purchase the tag til afterwards. Big difference IMHO


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

outback32 said:


> So is there any new information or are we still just guessing. That ticket looks really fake to me. Just curious if it was a simple tagging mistake or just didn't purchase the tag til afterwards. Big difference IMHO


They are available at Van Buren County. Anyone can get a copy.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Some days it would be a blast to be a mod on this site


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

where can i find a camo ,muck boot,carhart wearing gal...i'm putting up some stands and could use the help.

any more info on facebook?....how about the local paper for that co.?


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Some days it would be a blast to be a mod on this site


lol


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Some days it would be a blast to be a mod on this site


Lmao..


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

outback32 said:


> So is there any new information or are we still just guessing. That ticket looks really fake to me. Just curious if it was a simple tagging mistake or just didn't purchase the tag til afterwards. Big difference IMHO


What looks fake about it?


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> What looks fake about it?


Nothing fake about original ticket.
Funny how someone said they do great for promoting hunting yet how many times can you count on your hand seeing them take a child hunting? Oh wait there was one time their investors kids whose one of 3 that owns all the properties they just manage, they don't own.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## split toe (Jul 2, 2004)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> Nothing fake about original ticket.
> Oh wait there was one time their investors kids whose one of 3 that owns all the properties they just manage, they don't own.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was curious as to how much of the land they hunt/manage did they actually own.


----------



## patriotoutlaw (Sep 17, 2013)

What was the actual offense? I had read that he put a buck tag on a doe, is that correct?


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

patriotoutlaw said:


> What was the actual offense? I had read that he put a buck tag on a doe, is that correct?


I believe it was the other way around,and he didnt have the right tag and bought it after the fact


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

Amazing how all the swingers hang from this guys junk......lol


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

split toe said:


> I was curious as to how much of the land they hunt/manage did they actually own.


Not much, maybe 11 acres, not sure, you could check the plat book. 
The big 3 investors own the land, Jordan/Rohls/Hart.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> Nothing fake about original ticket.
> Funny how someone said they do great for promoting hunting yet how many times can you count on your hand seeing them take a child hunting? Oh wait there was one time their investors kids whose one of 3 that owns all the properties they just manage, they don't own.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a VERY good point!!! 
I remember getting in an argument with Tiffany on here a couple years ago and got blasted pretty bad. All I told here was the truth, the only time one of them come on here is to defend themselves if someone is bashing them. I can understand that you want to defend yourself, but my point is....... thats the ONLY TIME THEY POST HERE!
This is what I told Tiff, "why don't you come on here and offer some help to people about QDM, or help answer peoples questions about food plots, or stand location, sent control, or any of the other areas that you have knowledge"??
You know what I got back??? Silence!! There was nothing that could be said cause its the truth. There are many ways they could help young hunters on this site, but they never do! They only come on to talk about themselves. I think thats why the mods allow threads like this to continue where as they used to shut ANY thread down quickly that had anything negative about Lee or Tiff. 
I just think it is unfortunate that they don't come on and try to help others. They have TONS of knowledge in many areas that could help people, but nope......don't got the time I guess....lol
I personally have NOTHING against either of them, but some of the hugging and the odd infatuations some of our members here seem to have with these two is a little hard for me to understand....lol


----------



## patriotoutlaw (Sep 17, 2013)

Ahh..big difference. Thanks.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

13bonatter69 said:


> This is a VERY good point!!!
> I remember getting in an argument with Tiffany on here a couple years ago and got blasted pretty bad. All I told here was the truth, the only time one of them come on here is to defend themselves if someone is bashing them. I can understand that you want to defend yourself, but my point is....... thats the ONLY TIME THEY POST HERE!
> This is what I told Tiff, "why don't you come on here and offer some help to people about QDM, or help answer peoples questions about food plots, or stand location, sent control, or any of the other areas that you have knowledge"??
> You know what I got back??? Silence!! There was nothing that could be said cause its the truth. There are many ways they could help young hunters on this site, but they never do! They only come on to talk about themselves. I think thats why the mods allow threads like this to continue where as they used to shut ANY thread down quickly that had anything negative about Lee or Tiff.
> ...


Why should they it would eventually come down to a pissing match like all the other threads on AT .


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

13bonatter69 said:


> This is a VERY good point!!!
> I remember getting in an argument with Tiffany on here a couple years ago and got blasted pretty bad. All I told here was the truth, the only time one of them come on here is to defend themselves if someone is bashing them. I can understand that you want to defend yourself, but my point is....... thats the ONLY TIME THEY POST HERE!
> This is what I told Tiff, "why don't you come on here and offer some help to people about QDM, or help answer peoples questions about food plots, or stand location, sent control, or any of the other areas that you have knowledge"??
> You know what I got back??? Silence!! There was nothing that could be said cause its the truth. There are many ways they could help young hunters on this site, but they never do! They only come on to talk about themselves. I think thats why the mods allow threads like this to continue where as they used to shut ANY thread down quickly that had anything negative about Lee or Tiff.
> ...


Now why would you want her to come on AT and offer advice? Most TV personalities are so out of touch with real world hunting they'd have nothing of meaning to add. Most hunt over food plots where the deer over time are conditioned not to fear man. The herd they hunt has been strictly managed for trophy potential and act more like cattle than deer. When they do step off the farm it's on another outfitter's tract of land managed similarly to theirs. Someone else does all the leg work and they just show up to shoot. It's a business, their raising deer for entertainment purposes and an occupation. It's not reasonable to think anything of any benefit to us regular guys could be learned from those hunting on heavily managed and controlled lands. We simply don't have access to such properties unless your filthy rich or pay for a guided hunt.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

DB444 said:


> Now why would you want her to come on AT and offer advice? Most TV personalities are so out of touch with real world hunting they'd have nothing of meaning to add. Most hunt over food plots where the deer over time are conditioned not to fear man. The herd they hunt has been strictly managed for trophy potential and act more like cattle than deer. When they do step off the farm it's on another outfitter's tract of land managed similarly to theirs. Someone else does all the leg work and they just show up to shoot. It's a business, their raising deer for entertainment purposes and an occupation. It's not reasonable to think anything of any benefit to us regular guys could be learned from those hunting on heavily managed and controlled lands. We simply don't have access to such properties unless your filthy rich or pay for a guided hunt.


Great post Dean


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

13bonatter69 said:


> This is a VERY good point!!!
> I remember getting in an argument with Tiffany on here a couple years ago and got blasted pretty bad. All I told here was the truth, the only time one of them come on here is to defend themselves if someone is bashing them. I can understand that you want to defend yourself, but my point is....... thats the ONLY TIME THEY POST HERE!
> This is what I told Tiff, "why don't you come on here and offer some help to people about QDM, or help answer peoples questions about food plots, or stand location, sent control, or any of the other areas that you have knowledge"??
> You know what I got back??? Silence!! There was nothing that could be said cause its the truth. There are many ways they could help young hunters on this site, but they never do! They only come on to talk about themselves. I think thats why the mods allow threads like this to continue where as they used to shut ANY thread down quickly that had anything negative about Lee or Tiff.
> ...


Don't need them to come on here , if you spent enough time on AT you'll see it has all the experts you will ever need .


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

DB444 said:


> Now why would you want her to come on AT and offer advice? Most TV personalities are so out of touch with real world hunting they'd have nothing of meaning to add. Most hunt over food plots where the deer over time are conditioned not to fear man. The herd they hunt has been strictly managed for trophy potential and act more like cattle than deer. When they do step off the farm it's on another outfitter's tract of land managed similarly to theirs. Someone else does all the leg work and they just show up to shoot. It's a business, their raising deer for entertainment purposes and an occupation. It's not reasonable to think anything of any benefit to us regular guys could be learned from those hunting on heavily managed and controlled lands. We simply don't have access to such properties unless your filthy rich or pay for a guided hunt.


So your pretty much saying it not really hunting ???


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

DB444 said:


> Now why would you want her to come on AT and offer advice? Most TV personalities are so out of touch with real world hunting they'd have nothing of meaning to add. Most hunt over food plots where the deer over time are conditioned not to fear man. The herd they hunt has been strictly managed for trophy potential and act more like cattle than deer. When they do step off the farm it's on another outfitter's tract of land managed similarly to theirs. Someone else does all the leg work and they just show up to shoot. It's a business, their raising deer for entertainment purposes and an occupation. It's not reasonable to think anything of any benefit to us regular guys could be learned from those hunting on heavily managed and controlled lands. We simply don't have access to such properties unless your filthy rich or pay for a guided hunt.


It always seems easy to do but seldom does it work out like that. I put in 42 days last year on my "heavily" managed farm and didn't kill a monster. I'm missing something somewhere that I can't put my finger on so if you guys know what that is I sure would appreciate knowing. My deer must have tunnels dug under ground.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

pope125 said:


> So your pretty much saying it not really hunting ???


It's still hunting in my book. However, instead of wild deer being hunted by the average Joe on the back 40 it's semi domesticated/heavily managed deer being pursued by so called "professionals" all in the name of entertainment. Unfortunately many regular guys and newcomers feel their hunt is not successful if they don't get a trophy buck just like Lee, Waddell, Jordon...


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

Maxemus said:


> It always seems easy to do but seldom does it work out like that. I put in 42 days last year on my "heavily" managed farm and didn't kill a monster. I'm missing something somewhere that I can't put my finger on so if you guys know what that is I sure would appreciate knowing. My deer must have tunnels dug under ground.


Ernie, I know you're being sarcastic but I will promise you sometimes the outfitter doesn't want you to kill a deer. You might want to consider taking your own climber and making your own decisions on stand placement. I would inquire about this option before I ever sent any money to an outfitter. I've only been on one guided hunt and it was in Illinois. They railroaded me so bad I filed a report with the DNR. I'm glad to say, the wildly popular outfitter had his license revoked and the operation folded. As for me, I have piece of mind knowing justice was served but the 180" buck I killed is either in evidence lock up or in the hands of an unethical person. Ernie, FYI I saw and could have killed 2 to 7 P&Y class buck from 125-190 every day. Maybe, your at the wrong outfitter? On my 5 day hunt I could have killed a 160 or better everyday but kept holding out for the 190 I saw. I made the announcement to my guide the evening before my last day that I was going to kill the first 160 that walked under the stand. The following morning they "changed things up" and put me in an Osage orange tree overlooking a grown up field. The guide thought he screwed me but didn't count on me shooting the semi stupid 180" ten point at 80 yards. That was a big story early on in my AT years.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

DB444 said:


> Ernie, I know you're being sarcastic but I will promise you sometimes the outfitter doesn't want you to kill a deer. You might want to consider taking your own climber and making your own decisions on stand placement. I would inquire about this option before I ever sent any money to an outfitter. I've only been on one guided hunt and it was in Illinois. They railroaded me so bad I filed a report with the DNR. I'm glad to say, the wildly popular outfitter had his license revoked and the operation folded. As for me, I have piece of mind knowing justice was served but the 180" buck I killed is either in evidence lock up or in the hands of an unethical person. Ernie, FYI I saw and could have killed 2 to 7 P&Y class buck from 125-190 every day. Maybe, your at the wrong outfitter? On my 5 day hunt I could have killed a 160 or better everyday but kept holding out for the 190 I saw. I made the announcement to my guide the evening before my last day that I was going to kill the first 160 that walked under the stand. The following morning they "changed things up" and put me in an Osage orange tree overlooking a grown up field. The guide thought he screwed me but didn't count on me shooting the semi stupid 180" ten point at 80 yards. That was a big story early on in my AT years.


I guess I was being a little tongue in cheek. Here's what I mean Dean. My thought is that those of us on AT and most hunters look at people like the Lakosky's, drury's, Winke, and the Kisky's and come to the belief that if you put in food plots you end up killing mega giants. At least in my experience this just isn't true. I spend copious amounts of time, money and sweat equity on my farm and I've yet to kill anything over 160. I'm not saying that it isn't possible but I haven't seen it develop for me. Maybe part of it is making a few mistakes on a buck or two that could have been giants with another year but it's an obvious misconception that we all have. I hate to make excuses for myself because it goes against everything I stand for but I hear the glory days of midwest hunting was up to about 2005. I bought my place in 07 and have had three EHD die offs over the past 9 seasons. Don't get me wrong I have throughly enjoyed every step of the way but it is a little frustrating to hear about giants being killed and I haven't even seen a giant buck. Last year was a step in the right direction and things are trending upwards for trophy potential so I'm hopeful one of these days I can connect but until then you need to understand my argument with this perception. I'd love to know what these folks are doing that I am not. (Maybe I can get Marty to come teach me some of those Boy Scout skills of his) : wink:


----------



## Jerred44 (Jul 31, 2008)

> I guess I was being a little tongue in cheek. Here's what I mean Dean. My thought is that those of us on AT and most hunters look at people like the Lakosky's, drury's, Winke, and the Kisky's and come to the belief that if you put in food plots you end up killing mega giants


all of the above have thousands of acres to hunt also, everyone of them except winke have multiple farms they own and even more that they lease, that def helps when going after big deer


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Maxemus said:


> I guess I was being a little tongue in cheek. Here's what I mean Dean. My thought is that those of us on AT and most hunters look at people like the Lakosky's, drury's, Winke, and the Kisky's and come to the belief that if you put in food plots you end up killing mega giants. At least in my experience this just isn't true. I spend copious amounts of time, money and sweat equity on my farm and I've yet to kill anything over 160. I'm not saying that it isn't possible but I haven't seen it develop for me. Maybe part of it is making a few mistakes on a buck or two that could have been giants with another year but it's an obvious misconception that we all have. I hate to make excuses for myself because it goes against everything I stand for but I hear the glory days of midwest hunting was up to about 2005. I bought my place in 07 and have had three EHD die offs over the past 9 seasons. Don't get me wrong I have throughly enjoyed every step of the way but it is a little frustrating to hear about giants being killed and I haven't even seen a giant buck. Last year was a step in the right direction and things are trending upwards for trophy potential so I'm hopeful one of these days I can connect but until then you need to understand my argument with this perception. I'd love to know what these folks are doing that I am not. (Maybe I can get Marty to come teach me some of those Boy Scout skills of his) : wink:


I know we have talked offline several times about this stuff buddy, but one thing I don't think we have ever spoken about is off season Supplemental feeding. I think that is one huge aspect that I know the guys (at least the ones you mentioned here in Iowa) do. 
I think one of two different things can hold huge bucks on a property. One is that you just get somewhat lucky. This is how I have been lucky. My family only owns a little bit of ground but that ground is the absolutely thickest stuff around. It is the corner of 4 large farms with huge fields that all funnel in a way to the family's place. The lay of the land makes gives me an advantage over others, little to do with any skill I have.

The other way is the supplemental feeding. I have thought hard about writing an article about this because I have done quite a bit of research into it. Now of course the supplement companies like Ani-logic want you to buy their product and the more the better for them, so I take their numbers with a grain of salt but they want several tons of the product placed out in different areas mixed with other food sources to get the full effect, depending of course on the size of the farm. Now when done at this rate I do believe there is a huge holding benefit for all deer on the property. Here in Iowa you can start that right after the season ends and continue up until Sept 1. Now of course by then food plots and crops will be everywhere, but imagine if you could almost completely feed a deer year round until a month before the season, then pull that food away, substitute it for a food plot/crop right at the same place and hunt right in that area. I think you can see how powerful of a draw and hold it can be for large deer and how those mid range bucks can quickly become 180 giants. Now it takes a ton of product to do this and the cost is insane, but if you are sponsored by the companies then it doesn't really matter especially if it is a business expense and your profession is filming these encounters with the deer. 

Now not everyone can or chooses to hunt this way, in fact the vast majority could not afford to spend enough to keep this draw and hold thru supplemental feeding, but I am pretty certain this is one of the dirty little secrets here in Iowa at least. I am blessed to have the location to hunt that I do, where the deer basically have to cross a very few paths into and out of the massive jungle of thorns to food and water. Without something like that I believe this is the way you see those shows consistently encounter giants year in and year out (of course having thousands and thousands of acres to hunt helps enormously too). 

Another little not so secret, secret that a ton of these shows do is to have standing corn or beans (usually corn though) and then mow it down during the season. As long as it is still attached (like bushhogging standing corn) it is legal where as placed corn is not. This gives you the benefits of bait, but is actually legal and better still you can show it on TV and most will never notice. (That was written with a head shake).

I think you have a beautiful place and I am confident this year will be the year for you to arrow a booner on your farm, but even the best farms have a hard time comparing to those show farms and the behind the scenes tactics (though completely legal) that give them a leg up.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

Maxemus said:


> I guess I was being a little tongue in cheek. Here's what I mean Dean. My thought is that those of us on AT and most hunters look at people like the Lakosky's, drury's, Winke, and the Kisky's and come to the belief that if you put in food plots you end up killing mega giants. At least in my experience this just isn't true. I spend copious amounts of time, money and sweat equity on my farm and I've yet to kill anything over 160. I'm not saying that it isn't possible but I haven't seen it develop for me. Maybe part of it is making a few mistakes on a buck or two that could have been giants with another year but it's an obvious misconception that we all have. I hate to make excuses for myself because it goes against everything I stand for but I hear the glory days of midwest hunting was up to about 2005. I bought my place in 07 and have had three EHD die offs over the past 9 seasons. Don't get me wrong I have throughly enjoyed every step of the way but it is a little frustrating to hear about giants being killed and I haven't even seen a giant buck. Last year was a step in the right direction and things are trending upwards for trophy potential so I'm hopeful one of these days I can connect but until then you need to understand my argument with this perception. I'd love to know what these folks are doing that I am not. (Maybe I can get Marty to come teach me some of those Boy Scout skills of his) : wink:


I'm truly sorry Ernie, I misinterpreted your post as being sarcastic (my bad). The key is having a large enough tract of land to truly manage it over the course of at least 5-10+ years. You have to make your property attractive enough to the deer for them to want to set up residence there. You want to feed them lots of groceries and make them feel secure. Obviously your local herd needs to have good genetics to consistently produce 160 class buck. You living in Florida makes it all but impossible to insure things are getting done that needs to be done to accomplish your goals. If your not physically present you must rely on others to look over the place. If you're not continually keeping guard there are those that will poach the deer while you're not there. If I were you, I'd focus on finding a reputable outfitter and stick with them a few years. Start of with a rifle in Canada and get a few under your belt. If it means a lot to you maybe consider purchasing a prime farm parcel to set up residence for when you decide to retire. Some of the most successful trophy hunters are farmers that watch the deer grow on their place on a daily basis. Ok, I've decided to point you to where you need to go to get your first true trophy. Give me a few minutes and I'll find it.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

4IDARCHER said:


> I know we have talked offline several times about this stuff buddy, but one thing I don't think we have ever spoken about is off season Supplemental feeding. I think that is one huge aspect that I know the guys (at least the ones you mentioned here in Iowa) do.
> I think one of two different things can hold huge bucks on a property. One is that you just get somewhat lucky. This is how I have been lucky. My family only owns a little bit of ground but that ground is the absolutely thickest stuff around. It is the corner of 4 large farms with huge fields that all funnel in a way to the family's place. The lay of the land makes gives me an advantage over others, little to do with any skill I have.
> 
> The other way is the supplemental feeding. I have thought hard about writing an article about this because I have done quite a bit of research into it. Now of course the supplement companies like Ani-logic want you to buy their product and the more the better for them, so I take their numbers with a grain of salt but they want several tons of the product placed out in different areas mixed with other food sources to get the full effect, depending of course on the size of the farm. Now when done at this rate I do believe there is a huge holding benefit for all deer on the property. Here in Iowa you can start that right after the season ends and continue up until Sept 1. Now of course by then food plots and crops will be everywhere, but imagine if you could almost completely feed a deer year round until a month before the season, then pull that food away, substitute it for a food plot/crop right at the same place and hunt right in that area. I think you can see how powerful of a draw and hold it can be for large deer and how those mid range bucks can quickly become 180 giants. Now it takes a ton of product to do this and the cost is insane, but if you are sponsored by the companies then it doesn't really matter especially if it is a business expense and your profession is filming these encounters with the deer.
> ...


Thanks Adam. Unfortunately feeding isn't legal in Illinois but I bet you're right. There's more to it than we know from watching these shows.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

Here you go Ernie, this place is truly outstanding but pricey for the commoner like myself. 

Enjoy

http://www.huntthehashknife.com/kansas-deer-hunting.html


----------



## arrow179 (Dec 1, 2008)

Maxemus said:


> I guess I was being a little tongue in cheek. Here's what I mean Dean. My thought is that those of us on AT and most hunters look at people like the Lakosky's, drury's, Winke, and the Kisky's and come to the belief that if you put in food plots you end up killing mega giants. At least in my experience this just isn't true. I spend copious amounts of time, money and sweat equity on my farm and I've yet to kill anything over 160. I'm not saying that it isn't possible but I haven't seen it develop for me. Maybe part of it is making a few mistakes on a buck or two that could have been giants with another year but it's an obvious misconception that we all have. I hate to make excuses for myself because it goes against everything I stand for but I hear the glory days of midwest hunting was up to about 2005. I bought my place in 07 and have had three EHD die offs over the past 9 seasons. Don't get me wrong I have throughly enjoyed every step of the way but it is a little frustrating to hear about giants being killed and I haven't even seen a giant buck. Last year was a step in the right direction and things are trending upwards for trophy potential so I'm hopeful one of these days I can connect but until then you need to understand my argument with this perception. I'd love to know what these folks are doing that I am not. (Maybe I can get Marty to come teach me some of those Boy Scout skills of his) : wink:


Ernie I agree that deer hunting in IL isn't what it used to be. I grew up in Morgan County and hunted both Morgan and Cass most of my youth and my twenties. I killed 10+ nice (all 135"+) bucks from 99-07 so I am familiar with what good genetics can do for you. I'm not sure what county your farm is located in but there definitely have been some EHD problems in certain areas. All I can say is that grit determination and persistence are the keys to your success (I'm sure you are well aware of that however!). Not sure when I'll make it back to IL to deer hunt next but probably won't be this year. Wishing you the best on your farm this year!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

arrow179 said:


> Ernie I agree that deer hunting in IL isn't what it used to be. I grew up in Morgan County and hunted both Morgan and Cass most of my youth and my twenties. I killed 10+ nice (all 135"+) bucks from 99-07 so I am familiar with what good genetics can do for you. I'm not sure what county your farm is located in but there definitely have been some EHD problems in certain areas. All I can say is that grit determination and persistence are the keys to your success (I'm sure you are well aware of that however!). Not sure when I'll make it back to IL to deer hunt next but probably won't be this year. Wishing you the best on your farm this year!


Thanks Arrow. All the best to you as well.


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

Maxemus said:


> I guess I was being a little tongue in cheek. Here's what I mean Dean. My thought is that those of us on AT and most hunters look at people like the Lakosky's, drury's, Winke, and the Kisky's and come to the belief that if you put in food plots you end up killing mega giants. At least in my experience this just isn't true. I spend copious amounts of time, money and sweat equity on my farm and I've yet to kill anything over 160. I'm not saying that it isn't possible but I haven't seen it develop for me. Maybe part of it is making a few mistakes on a buck or two that could have been giants with another year but it's an obvious misconception that we all have. I hate to make excuses for myself because it goes against everything I stand for but I hear the glory days of midwest hunting was up to about 2005. I bought my place in 07 and have had three EHD die offs over the past 9 seasons. Don't get me wrong I have throughly enjoyed every step of the way but it is a little frustrating to hear about giants being killed and I haven't even seen a giant buck. Last year was a step in the right direction and things are trending upwards for trophy potential so I'm hopeful one of these days I can connect but until then you need to understand my argument with this perception. I'd love to know what these folks are doing that I am not. (Maybe I can get Marty to come teach me some of those Boy Scout skills of his) : wink:


Ernie - I couldn't agree more and I couldn't have said it better. I don't think my place is nearly as big as some of the farms these others hunt and I feel like I've seen and have gotten pictures of some really nice deer but I haven't killed anything that big either and I've owned this farm since 2010. BTW I'm in the NW corner of IL and so I deal with the same rules and regs as you do. I say this because I also thought about the supplemental feeding comment that was made and think there is something to that. Especially my place which is OK size but not some huge farm.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

So this thread jumped from February to June 29th. Does anyone know what the outcome was with Lee? Will I be able to watch the kill on an episode of The Crush?


----------

